# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Ortodoksia dhe Shqipëria

## shendelli

Misioni i dy peshkopëve tanë në Amerikën e Veriut: 
Dialog me zotin Sejfi Protopapa

Nga Fatmir Foti Cici

Në një letër dërguar Komitetit Ortodoks të Emigrantëve Shqiptarë në Toronto (4 gusht 2002), forumit pararendës të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare të Shën Astit të Durrësit, zoti Sejfi Protopapa na shkroi në frymë zgjimi për zhvillimet e fundit në kishën ortodokse shqiptare, dhe konkretisht mbi shugurimin e dy peshkopëve shqiptaro-amerikanë, Nikon Liolin e Ilia Katre. Duke u përqëndruar tek ky i fundit, zoti Protopapa këmbëngul se Synimi eshte qe ai te marre ne dore te gjitha kishat Ortodokese Shqiptare. Tani, kjo pune varet nga qendrimi i At Liolinit dhe Peshkopit Nikon (Liolini). Natyrisht, ata dote mbajne pozitat e tyre dhe keshtu do te mbrojne kishat Shqiptare qe kane.(sic).

Zoti Protopapa i jep kësaj ngjarjeje një dimension politik krejt artificial, duke u përpjekur të na bindë se shugurimi i Imzot Ilia Katre kërcënon ekzistencën e Peshkopatës Shqiptare në Amerikë dhe autoqefalinë e kishës ortodokse shqiptare. Por peshkopata e shqiptaro-amerikanëve nuk varet as nga Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë e as nga Patrikana greke, dhe si rrjedhojë martesa e këtyre dy «rreziqeve» nuk ka asnjë koherencë në realitetin ortodoks shqiptar. 

Zoti Protopapa po përpiqet sa andej-këtej të përhapë një frymë alarmimi për një rrezik të paqenë për ortodoksinë shqiptare, dhe duke u futur në «ara të pashkelua» prej tij, mendoj se pa dashje Protopapa po çon ujë edhe një herë në mullirin e të dërguarit të qeverisë greke në Tiranë, kryepeshkopit Anastasios (Janullatos), i cili megjithëse i sëmurë, i plakur e i braktisur nga njerëz që i shërbyen për shumë vjet, po punon ditë e natë për të sendërtuar planet e tij tinzare. Imzot Janullatosi, uzurpatori i kryesisë së KOASH-it, ka qenë gjithmonë më prodhimtar atëherë kur kanë ekzistuar gjullurditë më të mëdha në botën shqiptare.

Zgjedhja e shugurimi i dy peshkopëve shqiptaro-amerikanë Nikon Liolin e Ilia Katre në prill-maj 2002, është pritur me indiferencë nga opinioni shqiptar, gjë që megjithëse shpjegohet me vetë indiferencën e sotme të shqiptarëve ndaj çështjeve fetare, është një përgjigje ndaj dy shugurimeve të priftërinjve vejanë në rangun e peshkopit. Ndërsa imzot Katre ka heshtur, ashtu siç po hesht për vite të tëra në detyrën e Vikarit të Dioqezës Ortodokse Shqiptare në Amerikë, at Artur Liolin, Kancelari i Peshkopatës Shqiptare në Amerikë, ka shkruar disa njoftime-artikuj në shqip e anglisht me përmbajte panegjerike, por jo shumë shpresëdhënëse, mbi shugurimin e vëllait të tij peshkop. 

Të gjithë sa jemi të preokupuar me çështjet e ortodoksisë shqiptare dimë se përpjekjet e zotit Protopapa kanë lënë gjurmë në historinë e re të kishës së pasdiktaturës. Gjithashtu kemi qenë dëshmimtarë të antitezave përsa i përket lidhjeve të paqëndrueshme dhe të dialogut të tij të thartë me at Artur Liolinin, edhe në faqet e kësaj gazete, prandaj dhe një pozicionim i tillë i zotit Protopapa besoj se është vetëm pasojë e një qëndrimi politik, sesa një arsyetim vigjilues i një studjuesi të paanshëm të situatës politike në kishën ortodokse shqiptare në Shqipëri dhe në ShBA. Nuk e fyejmë zotërinë në fjalë po të themi diçka për të cilën ai është krenar: Protopapa është një nga veprimtarët e njohur të Ballit Kombëtar, qysh pa mbushur të njëzetat në vitet 40-të, dhe në zgjedhjet e para të pasdiktaturës ai shkoi në Shqipëri dhe kreu një fushatë elektorale të dendur për partinë e tij, duke u përpjekur njëkohësisht në plan të dytë edhe për çështjet e kishës ortodokse shqiptare. 

Unë gjykoj se shugurimi i at Ilia Katre si peshkop i Dioqezës Ortodokse Shqiptare në Amerikë (Albanian Orthodox Diocese in America) ka motivime e arsye të tjera, të cilat do të shtjelloj më poshtë, dhe nuk paraqet asnjë rrezik për Peshkopatën Shqiptare në Amerikë (Albanian Archdiocese in America) e për peshkopin e saj të ardhshëm, imzot Nikon Liolin, dhe sigurisht as për autoqefalinë e kishës ortodokse në Shqipëri.  


Hija e Marko Lipes, Ilia Katre dhe Dioqeza e shqiptarëve

Zoti Protopapa përmend të ndjerin peshkop Marko Lipe, pasardhësin e tij Imzot Ilia Katre dhe dy famullitë e tij, si me «me origjinë greke», gjë që po të ishte e vërtetë duhet të pohonim atë që predikojnë qarqet greke se, «korçarët dhe gjithë ortodoksët e Jugut të Shqipërisë janë përbërës të një minoriteti greko-ortodoks të shqiptarizuar me dhunë». Marko Lipe ishte shqiptar si të gjithë ne, vetëm se ai i përkiste asaj lëvizjeje të ortodoksëve shqiptarë, të cilët besonin se duke qenë nën juridiksionin e Patrikanës së Konstandinopojës, mund të ishin shqiptarë dhe ortodoksë më të mirë, pavarësisht se sa i shëndoshë ishte qëndrimi i tyre. Peshkop Noli, kur luftonte për të mbrojtur kishat shqiptare nga Patrikana dhe i dërguari i saj në Amerikë, e cilësonte peshkop Lipen si shqiptar renegat, apo «batakçi tridhjetëvjeçar», por ai kurrë nuk e përballi Lipen dhe ithtarët e tij si me kombësi greke.

Nuk besoj se dy kishat shqiptaro-amerikane nën juridiksionin e Patriarkanës greke kanë të njëjtat qëndrime sot, në krahasim me ato që kishte peshkop Lipe në vitet 50-të, por gjithësesi dëshira e këtyre bashkatdhetarëve tanë për të mbetur shqiptarë ortodoksë në një trajtë tjetër po kanonike, në një vend ku diversiteti është term kyç, është preferenca e tyre dhe duhet respektuar. Është një përzgjedhje politike dhe kjo nuk duhet të privojë dikë nga kombësia e besimi i tij. Si rrjedhojë, edhe Dioqeza Ortodokse Shqiptare në Amerikë nuk është «e ashtuquajtura Dioqezë», sepse një formë e tillë të shprehuri shpërnjeh ekzistencën kanonike të Dioqezës, e cila është njohur edhe nga qeveria amerikane, madje edhe nga Peshkopata Shqiptare në Amerikë, siç do të shohim më poshtë. Për të komentuar ngjarjet e fundit në ortodoksinë shqiptare është i domosdoshëm argumentimi dhe origjinaliteti i mendimeve sesa huazimi i gjuhës së grekëve, me termat e përdorur kundër Nolit, si «i ashtuquajturi Peshkop Noli».   

Por tejet kësaj nuance helenike, nuk ka asgjë të mirë për shqiptarët tek Dioqeza e Ilia Katres? Shqiptarët ortodoksë të këtyre dy kishave do të na përgjigjeshin se Nolin e Lipen i kanë parë vetëm nëpër fotografi, se ata që rrëfenin historitë e tyre kanë vdekur, se ata sot luten e psalin shqip, jo nga librat e Nolit, por nga të tjerë libra kishtarë po në shqip, se ata festojnë Ditën e Flamurit, e të njëjtit flamur kuqezi, dhe se ata ruajnë më mirë traditën bizantine shqiptare, gjë që në famullitë e Peshkopatës Shqiptare në Amerikë është tëhuajtur për tu njësuar artificialisht me ritualitetin e kishës ruse. Ata do të krenoheshin se dy kishat e tyre nuk gërthasin për Nolin e të kaluarën, por ama përdorin sot më tepër shqip në shërbesa sesa shumica dërrmuese e kishave të Peshkopatës së Nolit. Ka edhe disa prej tyre që mund të shtojnë se peshkopët e tyre, Lipe e Katre, kanë kryer studime të plota teologjike dhe i vetmi profil që kanë pasur në studimet e jetën e tyre ka qenë ai kishtar.

Shqiptarët e Dioqezës mund të thonë me plot gojën atë që ëndërrojnë të gjithë ortodoksët amerikanë: Ata luten që një ditë të bashkohen me kishat e tjera shqiptare dhe me gjithë kishat e tjera amerikane ortodokse në një kishë autoqefale amerikane, për të cilën Noli predikoi dhe punoi aq shumë. Pa ekzagjeruar, unë shoh më shumë tjetërsim të traditës shqiptare ortodokse në kishat e peshkopatës, dhe më shumë helenizim në Shqipërinë e pasdiktaturës, sesa në dy kishat e Dioqezës. 


Trinia e Janullatosit, Liolinit dhe Katres

Siç ka dëshmuar vetë at Liolini, ai ishte personi që i kërkoi Ramiz Alisë ti jepej viza Peshkopit të Andrucës, imzot Anastasios Janullatos, të futej në Shqipëri si eksark i Patrikanës, gjë që shkaktoi pasoja fatkeqësisht afatgjata për kishën dhe kombin shqiptar. Po në vitin 1998, at Arturi ishte ai që i dha dritën jeshile zotit Fatos Nano për të lejuar hyrjen në Shqipëri të një peshkopi arvanitas, imzot Ignatios Triantis (të cilin zoti Protopapa e ka përmendur në shkrimet e tij po me origjinë greke), gjë që mundësoi krijimin e një sinodi gjysmëkanonik, dhe për pasojë i fali Janullatosit përhershmërinë e shumëpritur në Shqipëri.

Vërtet që imzot Katre ka qenë kleriku që ka shërbyer si përfaqësues i Patrikanës dhe prezantues i Janullatosit në autoritetet shqiptare qysh në vitin 1991, por kjo ka pasur më tepër karakter përkthimor sesa influencues, sepse askush nuk e njihte në Shqipëri at Katren dhe madje edhe sot ai nuk ka krijuar lidhje reale me shqiptarët atje, përveçse me imzot Janullatosin. Por ama të gjithë shqiptarët e dinin se varri i Nolit ishte në Boston, ku ai shërbeu si peshkop i shqiptarëve. Pra, përsa i përket influencës së Greqisë në Shqipëri, kush i ka sjellë më shumë shërbime Janullatosit, imzot Katre me rolin e tij përkthimor e protokollar, apo at Liolini me ndërhyrjet e tij të vazhdueshme për të  bërë sa më pak të përhershëm rolin e tij në Shqipëri? Pa dyshim, Liolini, zoti Protopapa! 

Imzot Katre i ka shërbyer dhe i shërben zotit Janullatos, por këtë e kanë bërë edhe shumë shqiptarë, duke përfshirë edhe këshilltarin zyrtar të zotit Janullatos e kryetarin e Akademisë së Shkencave, Profesor Ylli Popa. Ai, siç e ka pohuar vetë, u zgjodh nga ambasada greke në Tiranë për të shkuar në Athinë e takuar me Profesor Janullatosin, pak para se ai të futej në Shqipëri. Por para se të nisej për në Athinë, ish-mjeku i Enver Hoxhës u takua dhe mori bekimin e at Liolinit në hotel Dajti (Intervistë me z. Ylli Popa, Klan, 18 korrik 2001).

Për më tepër at Katre ishte i bindur për të luftuar për vendosjen e Janullatosit në Shqipëri kur shikonte mungesën e qëndrimit kishtar, racizmin e ekstremizmin e autoqefalistave, shumica prej tyre jo ortodoksë dhe të angazhuar në çështjet kishtare vetëm me motive politike ose pa motive fare, dhe sidomos qëndrimin ciklothimik të at Liolinit, për sa i përket organizimit dhe braktisjes së një lëvizjeje. Në vëzhgimin dhe angazhimin tim personal këtë dhjetëvjeçar në kishën ortodokse shqiptare, kam konkluduar se autoqefalistat, me qëndrimin e tyre jokishtar dhe politikisht të pozicionuar shumë djathtas, i janë historikisht fajtorë ortodoksisë shqiptare për nguljen e Janullatosit në Shqipëri si e keqe e domosdoshme. 

Megjithëse sot autoqefalistat janë shpërbërë, një a dy herë në vit dëgjohet ndonjë thirrje, si zëri i atij që bërtet në shkretëtirë, zë që fton hijet e Janullatosit të zhduken nga Shqipëria, në një kohë që imzot Anastasios as i vdekur largohet nga Shqipëria, sepse Greqia duhet të shtrihet emocionalisht deri tek varri i tij i ardhshëm në Tiranë, e cila ndodhet më në veri të vendit ku u martirizua shën Kozmai i Kolkondasit nga Etolia. Njerëzit e Janullatosit kanë filluar së fundi të përdorin për të terma shenjtërizimi, në një gjuhë që nuk përdoret për të gjallët në kishën ortodokse.

Siç e di mirë zoti Protopapa, një shërbim të vyer në këtë drejtim i ka falur vetë at Liolini kryepeshkopit Anastasios. Ju, zoti Protopapa, me të drejtë e humbët gjakftohtësinë kur dëgjuat ligjëratën e padenjë enkomike të at Liolinit drejtuar Janullatosit, në një audience politikisht kompakte greke në New York, vitin e kaluar, gjë që ishte dhe një përpjekje e dështuar për ta bërë Janullatosin të pranueshëm nga të gjithë shqiptarët. Në këtë tekst të botuar nga vetë at Liolini ka disa pika ku anglishtja tërthore nuk fsheh përpjekjen e autorit për të përdorur një gjuhë sanktifikuese për Janullatosin, gjë që përngjan me gjuhën e sinaksaristëve grekë për bashkëkombasin e tyre dërguar me mision politik në Shqipëri, të cilin, siç dëftojnë bathët grekë, kanë ndërmend ta shpallin shenjtor.  


Marrëveshja e pasardhësve të Nolit dhe të Lipes

Kur pata pyetur at Liolinin, në vitin 1997, për të dhënë mendimin e tij gjykues për Dioqezën, ai më tha se shqiptarë janë dhe ata. U shkrua në shtyp se gjatë periudhës së bombardimeve në Kosovë të dy liderët e dy peshkopatave shqiptare u takuan dhe kryen bisedime. Pemë e këtij takimi është letra-dokument që ata nënshkruan më 26 mars 1999. Më qartë, Peshkopata Shqiptare në Amerikë nënshkroi një tekst me Dioqezën Shqiptare në Amerikë, dhe me kisha të tjera ortodokse në Amerikë, një letër drejtuar Presidentit Klinton ku i kërkohej ndalimi i bombardimeve të Natos. Po citoj pjesë të kësaj letre në origjinal:

Dear Mr. President, We write to you today, sad and heavy of heart at the terrible destruction that has been unleashed against the Federal Republic of Yugoslavia. We pray to Almighty God that the military actions of NATO forces will cease immediately, making way for a just, peaceful, negotiated solution to the conflict we are also mindful of the millions of Orthodox Christians whose lives are now at risk from American and NATO weapons. We call upon your sense of justice and humanity to end this course of military action immediately for the good of our beloved nation and for the salvation of all innocent lives whose futures rest in the palm of your hand. (Letër Presidentit Klinton,  nga SCOBA (The Standing Conference of Canonical Orthodox Bishops in America), 26 mars 1999.

Konkretisht letrën e nënshkruajnë primati i kishës greke në Amerinë, kryepeshkopi Spiridhon, primati i Kishës Ortodokse në Amerikë e administrator i Peshkopatës Shqiptare në Amerikë, Mitropoliti Theodhos, e të tjerë, dhe në fund nënshkruan Protopresbyter Ilia Katre, Vicar General, Albanian Orthodox Diocese in America Unë e respektoj aftësinë e zotit Protopapa për të këtë qëndrim të tij të ri, dëshirën domethënë për të rikrijuar një aleancë politikisht të dështuar me at Liolinin, por habitem se si e ka anashkaluar Protopapa këtë letër-argument për të nxjerrë vlerësime më të sakta për situatën kishtare sot?!

Siç duket në dokument, administratori, domethënë peshkopi, i peshkopatës shqiptare dhe primati i OCA, ka nënshkruar një tekst bashkë me kishën greke e kisha të tjera, duke përfshirë edhe Dioqezën. A ka dëshmi më të madhe për të qartësuar qëndrimin e at Liolinit në lidhje me at Katren, me Janullatosin dhe me shërbimin e tij në Kishë në përgjithësi? Në qoftë se ai nuk ishte dakord me tekstin e firmosur nga administratori i peshkopatës, përse nuk e shprehu mendimin e tij? Përderisa është dakord edhe me atë tekst, përse ngurron ta pranojë, por sillet si rilindas i vonuar? Siç dihet imzot Theodhosi, i ka dhënë de facto kompetenca dhe privilegje peshkopi priftit Liolin, dhe nuk ka vepruar kurrë në emër të peshkopatës pa këshillimin e kancelarit të saj.

Këto nuk i shkruajmë për të rrëmuar të kaluarën por për të argumentuar një situatë më se të qartë për ortodoksët shqiptarë, dhe sidomos për studjuesit e historisë së kishës ortodokse shqiptare, gjë që zoti Protopapa i ka dhënë ngjyra të rreme me paragjykime politike të caktuara. Fakti se shugurimet e dy priftërinjve kanë precedentë, nuk krijon absurditet dhe as paqartësi për ne. Ishte më se e natyrshme që vdekja e priftëreshës do ta bënte Vikarin e Përgjithshëm at Katre peshkop, pavarësisht se ai thotë se nuk ia kishte marrë mendja diçka të tillë, deri ditën që ia njoftuan në Patrikanë, gjatë ceremonisë së shërbesës së Miros së Shenjtë. 

Është folur gjithashtu nga njerëzit e Janullatosit për ngritjen e imzot Katre në rangun e Mitropolitit të Beratit, dhe transferimin e Mitropolitit Ignatios në Mitropolinë e Gjirokastrës, në rast se Janullatosi nuk do të mundë të shugurojë arqimandritin grek Dhimitrios, mitropolitin de facto të zones në fjalë, për të plotësuar vakancën e Mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës, gjë që nuk është arritur gjatë dhjetë vjetëve e fundit. Kjo ka njëfarë baze sepse dy nga tre arqimandritët që prisnin rreth dhjetë vjetë të bëheshin peshkopë, më në fund u larguan pothuaj në të njëjtën kohë nga Shqipëria: zymtari at Justinos, dora e hekurt e Janullatosit, dhe mendjelehti simpatik at Theologos, arkitetekti i kryepeshkopatës, njëkohësisht në shërbim të sinqertë të të rinjve të varfër shqiptarë, i cili vetë nuk e fshehte se ishte i kamur. Kur at Theologu i la lamtumirën Shqipërisë , para largimit të madh të Justinit, duke aluduar me shprehjen që vetëm në greqisht mund të kuptohet plotësisht, tha: Anastasios nuk është Shenjti i Tiranës por Tirani i Tiranëve!. (Den einai o Agios Tiranon, alla o Tiranos ton Tiranon).

Por ai që e kontrollon ende Mitropolinë e Gjirokastrës me vëshrimin e tij vrastar ndaj atyre që përpiqem të përdorin ndonjë fjalë shqip në qytetin e Sarandës, arqimandriti Dhimitrios, ende është në pritje, dhe kjo është ndoshta një pengesë për shkuarjen në Shqipëri të at Katres. Habitem se si zelltari autoqefalist zoti Protopapa, po i shpërnjeh të dhënat e mësipërme. 


Motivimi i Patrikanës dhe indiferenca e Kishës ndaj emigrantëve

Situata e sotme midis kishës greke në Amerikë dhe kishës mëmë në Stamboll është përkeqësuar sepse greko-amerikanët kërkojnë të shkëputen nga Patrikana, gjë që paralajmëron vdekjen e Patrikanës Ekumenike. Dioqeza Shqiptare hyn drejtpërdrejt nën juridiksionin e Patrikanës dhe jo të kishës greke në Amerikë, e cila ka sinodin e saj, në të cilin me llogjikë duhet të hynte edhe Dioqeza. Posedimi i disa peshkopëve të Patrikanës në Amerikë (krahas imzot Katres, janë edhe peshkopët e kishës karpatho-ruse e asaj ukraneze), do të thotë se këta peshkopë janë vota të sigurta të Patrikanës greke, përderisa të gjithë këta janë anëtarë të barabartë të SCOBA-s, një forumi të të gjithë peshkopëve kanonikë në Amerikë që përpiqet për krijimin e një patrikane amerikane. Në këto mbledhje vjetore do të marrin pjesë tashmë dy peshkopë shqiptarë, imzot Nikon e imzot Katre. 

Me çfarë syri e sheh zoti Protopapa faktin kur një delegacion përfaqësues i kishave ortodokse në Amerikë pritet nga Presidenti Bush në Shtëpinë e Bardhë, dhe në këtë grup peshkopësh ndodhen që të dy peshkopët tanë të saposhuguruar?

Plus përfitimit politik të Patrikanës Ekumenike për të pasur sa më shumë peshkopë votues në SCOBA, mbështetës të interesave të Patrikanës në Amerikë, ekziston siç thamë edhe një simpati personale ndaj at Katres për shërbimet që i ka bërë Patrikanës në Shqipëri, lidhur me misionin e Janullatosit. Nuk dime nëse dhe vetë kryepeshkopi Anastasios të ketë ndërhyrë në Patrikanë për këtë shugurim, gjë që prapë nuk ka rëndësi politike, sepse komplikon një taktikë shumë të thjeshtë dhe të njohur të Patrikanës: Eshtë teologjia e ofiqeve dhe e titujve me motive sekullare. Por unë nuk shoh asnjë rrezik për kishat shqiptare në ShBA dhe për KOASh-in nga shugurimi i at Katres si peshkop, i cili ka funksione vetëm protokollare në Amerikë. At Ilia nuk ka bërë asgjë për të shfrytëzuar ardhjen e emigrantëve për një ripërtëritje të Dioqezës, e cila në ditët e Lipes kishte shumë më tepër jetë, gjë që dëfton paaftësinë e tij për të bërë diçka të më të madhe nga dy kishat muzé të trashëguara në Boston e Çikago. Imzot Katre është në një moshë të thyer dhe ka vite që shërben në një kishë greke në Las Vegas, përderisa varfëria e Dioqezës nuk e ka lejuar vikarin e saj ta gëzojë nga afër.

Por në qoftë se imzot Katre ka ndërmend ta zgjerojë Dioqezën dhe të hapë kisha të reja për emigrantët, kjo për mua është lajm gazmor, aq më tepër kur emigrantët shqiptarë janë braktisur nga kisha e tyre mëmë. Në qoftë se diçka e tillë nuk duhet të ndodhë, atëherë lind pyetja: Kush e pengoi at Liolinin të hapë një kishë tjetër shqiptare në Çikago, kur atje ndodhem me mijëra shqiptarë ortodoksë? Nuk ekziston justifikimi se nuk kemi priftërinj. Në ShBA kanë ekzistuar dhe ekzistojnë teologë shqiptarë, klerikë e laikë, të cilët kanë ardhur në Amerikën e Veriut për të kryer punë misionare me emigrantët, por ama nuk janë pranuar të shërbejnë në peshkopatën shqiptare, për motive që kanë pasur lidhje me Janullatosin dhe me vakancën e peshkopit, domethënë me problemet personale të at Liolinit. 

Zoti Protopapa më shkroi dikur se ishte gati të paguante dhjetë mijë dollarë për të hapur një kishë të dytë në qytetin e Sarandës, ku në kishën ekzistuese të ndërtuar nga Banka e Greqisë ndalohet gjuha shqipe dhe përdoret vetëm greqishtja, si në shërbesa ashtu dhe në predikime, ende sot e kësaj dite. Përderisa vakanca e mitropolitit të Gjirokastrës e bën të pamundur një aksion të tillë, dhe kur Janullatosi dhe Omonia e kontrollon plotësisht situatën politike në Sarandë, përse kjo ofertë të mos përdoret në Çikago? Atje ekziston mundësia për të hapur një kishë për emigrantët, si edhe në New York, ku është e domosdoshme të hapet një kishë tjetër shqiptare, paçka se kjo mund të zbrazë sërish kishën e Shën Kollit, ku me zor lejohen disa fjalë shqip në shërbesa, pavarësisht se shumica e famullisë janë emigrantë të ardhur vitet e fundit?

Por zoti Protopapa siç duket propozon oferta atje ku nuk do të investohen kurrë, në mënyrë që zotëria e tij të ekzistojë në qitapet e bamirësve, por vetëm sa për bujë, sesa për të ndihmuar me të vërtetë këto zona të brishta të realitetit shqiptar.  


Misioni i dy peshkopëve shqiptarë

Si shugurimi i imzot Nikonit, ashtu edhe ai i imzot Ilias, janë në thelb pasoja të krizës që po kalon ortodoksia shqiptare në Shqipëri dhe në Amerikën e Veriut. Por a do të debatonim unë dhe zoti Protopapa në qoftë se priftëreshat e dy vejanëve do të ishin gjallë? Atëherë si ka mundësi që plane të tilla politike të Patrikanës dhe të Greqisë të jenë kaq serioze dhe të varen në të njëjtën kohë nga jetëgjatësia e priftëreshave shqiptare? Nga krahu tjetër, për inerci të këtij arsyetimi, shqiptarët duhet ti luten Zotit që të marrë sa më shumë priftëresha në qiell, në mënyrë që ne të kemi sa më shumë peshkopë shqiptarë këtu poshtë, e ndoshta së shpejti dhe një kryepeshkop vejan në Shqipëri 

Këto dy shugurime kanë motivime politike e personale, kanë përmbajtje ideologjike dhe nuk janë akte pafajësie nga asnjëra palë, por janë më shumë një shtrirje e ngjarjeve personale të dy klerikëve, të cilat sjellin përkatësisht shenja nepotizmi e bizantinizmi. 

Gjithësesi dy peshkopët kanë një rast tashmë për tu ngritur mbi ngjarjet dhe rrethanat që i sollën në rangun e peshkopit, dhe ti vërtetojnë botës ortodokse shqiptare, tej preferencave të tyre politike të përzgjedhura a të trashëguara, se ata që të dy janë të domosdoshëm për ortodoksinë shqiptare, përderisa ne, ortodoksët shqiptarë, kemi shumë nevojë për shërbesën e tyre. Nuk ka kishë ortodokse më të varfër nga çdo pikëpamje sesa kisha ortodokse shqiptare. Por në qoftë se dhe këta do të vazhdojnë ta ngrysin shërbesën e tyre brenda kishave muzé, duke u mjaftuar me rrëfimet e Nolit e të Lipes, duke u mjaftuar në përkthimet e Kristoforidhit e të Nolit, atëherë në muzé do ti lërë edhe historia jonë.

Do të jetë dhuratë e Perëndisë në qoftë se këta dy burra vënë garë me njeri-tjetrin për të hapur kisha të reja shqiptare, të cilat duhet tiu shërbejnë ekskluzivisht emigrantëve. Janë emigrantët e shumëvuajtur të pasdiktaturës që janë përdorur e abuzuar për të mbajtur gjallë kishat shqiptaro-amerikane të peshkopatës dhe të dioqezës. Ka disa kisha të Peshkopatës që përsa i përket sasisë së shqipes në meshë përdorin përllogaritje psikotike (për shembull tek web-i i kishës së shën Gjergjit, Trumbull CT: Të gjitha shërbesat bëhen në anglisht, duke përdorur 3-5 % shqip), pavarësisht se emigrantët e ardhur rishtas janë shumica e besimtarëve të këtyre famullive. Sigurisht që ky fakt nuk është mbetje e enciklikëve çkishërues të Patrikanës mbi përdorimin e shqipes në shërbesa, por as i kundërt nuk është. Por që të ngrihet dikush mbi vetveten nuk është gjë e lehtë, prandaj dhe kisha ortodokse shqiptare vazhdon të thellohet në një krizë që e ka ushqyer vetë.

Presim nga at Liolini të përdorë mprehtësinë dhe autoritetin e tij për të hapur një faqe të re në historinë e ortodoksisë shqiptare. Në qoftë se ekziston fjala kthesë le të marrë përmbajte tani, kur zoti Protopapa u bie kot kambanave të rrezikut. Në qoftë se ekziston rrezik, ai është brenda nesh, i cili edhe në ditë të mira, siç është shugurimi i dy peshkopëve shqiptarë, përpiqet të na mbajë nën pushtetin e veseve tona. 

At Arturi nuk ka nevojë të përdorë lloj-lloj metodash për të bërë të pranueshëm faktin e shugurimit të vëllait të tij. Fakti se këto shugurime u bënë në mënyrë sinkrone, për të cilën Patrikana dhe at Arturi punuan me motivime njësoj jo të shëndosha, nuk duhet të na pengojë të kundrojmë të ardhmen. Të gjithë e kanë pritur me shpresë shugurimin e peshkop Nikonit, nga i cili presim sensibilitetin e duhur për të kuptuar situatën kishtare të emigrantëve të braktisur nga kisha mëmë në Amerikën e Veriut. Lutemi që ai të ndihmojë në mënyrë që gabimet që janë bërë gjatë këtyre viteve pa peshkop të mos përsëriten më. Madje ai ka treguar shenja të tilla. Njëra prej tyre është mbështetja e nismës për të hapur një kishë shqiptare në Toronto, Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare e Shën Astit të Durrrësit; Faleminderit, Hirësi Nikon!

----------


## shendelli

Organizohet komuniteti shqiptar ortodoks i Torontos

Sipas disa statistikave, më shumë se njëzetë mijë shqiptarë kanë zgjedhur qytetin kozmopolitan të Torontos si atdheun e tyre të ri. Shumica prej tyre u vendosën në Toronto mbas vitit 1997, qoftë me viza të rregullta, qoftë me mënyra të tjera si ajo e strehimit politik, etj. Shumë emigrantë shqiptarë janë me shkollë të lartë, për shkak të kritereve që ka zyra e emigracionit kanadez mbi përzgjedhjen e aplikantëve, prandaj dhe vetë shqiptarët flasin për një komunitet që ka gjithë inteligjencën. 

Një emision i përjavshëm shqip, në radio dhe në televizion, ka kohë që transmetohet dhe po kthehet në një mënyrë komunikimi për emigrantët, ndërsa reflekton dhe cilësinë e komunitetit shqiptar këtu. Për sa i përket jetës fetare të shqiptarëve të qytetit, ajo nuk është e ndryshme nga ajo e shqiptarëve në atdhe. Gjithësesi xhamia shqiptare e Torontos është e para e këtij lloji në qytet. Ajo u themelua kryesisht nga shqiptarë maqedonas e kosovarë, dhe më të njëjtat përpjestime vijon edhe sot. Ndërsa besimtarët katolikë u organizuan vitin e kaluar në një kishë me shërbesa të rregullta, duke pasur si prift një klerik shqipfolës italian, por para pak kohësh bashkësia në fjalë u shpërbë. Besimtarët katolikë flasin dhe shpresojnë për të gjetur një prift katolik shqiptar. 

Ortodoksët duket se ishin më me fat. Një psalt shqiptar emigroi këtu në vitin 1995, dhe në vitin 2001 u shugurua prift në Toronto. At Nikolla Kavaja, i cili rrjedh nga një familje klerikësh nga Berati, megjithëse moshatar dhe pa arsim teologjik, filloi përpjekjet me zell për hapjen e një kishe shqiptare ortodokse në Toronto. 

Siç dihet, më shumë se gjysma e anëtarëve të kishës ortodokse në Shqipëri kanë mërguar gjatë dhjetë vjetëve të fundit, por nuk është hapur asnjë kishë e re në shërbim të tyre në asnjë vend, megjithëse u bënë përpjekje serioze nga ana e emigrantëve, kryesisht në Greqi. Por At Kavaja këmbëngulte sepse në fakt nevoja ishte e madhe dhe Kanadaja e ushqen një ëndërr të tillë.  

Në vitin 2002 një teolog shqiptar, zoti Foti Cici, erdhi në Toronto nga ShBA-ja. Mbas një jave At Nikolla, me ndihmën e teologut të ri, kreu meshën e parë në Toronto, në kishën rumune të qytetit. Në vijim, në korrik 2002, u krijua Komiteti Ortodoks, nën kryesinë e At Nikollës, i cili filloi përpjekjet për hapjen e kishës. Teologu paraqiti programin e komitetit dhe data e themelimit të kishës u caktua 1 shtatori, ndërsa filluan përpjekjet për sigurimin e godinës.

Më 1 shtator, me lejen e Peshkopit të Otavës dhe gjithë Kanadasë, imzot Serafimit, filluan shërbesat e përjavëshme me rreth tetëdhjetë besimtarë, në një kishë me qira. Emri i famullisë u pagëzua: Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare e Shën Astit të Durrësit.

Mbas katër muajsh, më 4 janar 2003, Peshkop Serafimi priti një përfaqësi të komunitetit shqiptar, kryesuar nga zoti Alban Hobdari, kryetar i këshillit të kishës së Shën Astit. Hirësia e Tij i dha status të plotë kishës shqiptare brenda peshkopatës shumëkombëshe të Kanadasë, një nga dymbëdhjetë peshkopatat e Kishës Ortodokse në Amerikë, ku hyn dhe peshkopata shqiptare themeluar nga Fan Noli para 95 vjetësh. Të njëjtën ditë Hirësia e Tij Serafimi pranoi dorëheqjen e At Nikolla Kavajës nga detyrat meshëtare dhe pranoi propozimin për emërimin e teologut Foti Cici si prift i shqiptarëve ortodoksë të Torontos.

Peshkopi e siguroi përfaqësinë se me njohjen e kësaj famullie brenda Kryepeshkopatës së Kanadasë, ai ka dëshirë ti ndihmojë shqiptarët e Torontos për të pasur një kishë në gjuhën e tyre, por gjithashtu ai nuk do të kundërshtojë nëse në të ardhmen kjo kishë kërkon të afiliohet me Peshkopatën Shqiptare në Amerikë. 

At Nikolla, megjithëse po iu afrohet të 70-ve, vazhdon të ndihmojë kishën si psalt dhe sekretar, bashkë me priftëreshën Mirjam. Komuniteti ortodoks e priti me gëzim njohjen e kishës dhe emërimin e At Fotit, sepse me dorëzimin prift të një të riu me studime të plota teologjike, krahas njohjes së anglishtes, jepet garancia e vazhdimësisë për kishën ortodokse shqiptare në Kanada.

Profili i kishës tashmë mori tiparet e simotrave të saj ortodokse në Toronto. Një rol të rëndësishëm për këtë luajti dhe zgjedhja e zotit Alban Hobdari si kryetar i këshillit në zgjedhjet e nëntorit 2002, i cili së bashku me z. Foti Cici, që të dy të rinj dhe intelektualë, kanë afruar rreth vetes në grup të rinjsh të cilët në thelb drejtojnë punët e kishës dhe punojnë për plotësimin e imazhit të komunitetit ortodoks të Torontos.  

Z. Cici u dorëzua dhjakon më 10 janar dhe më 2 shkurt ai u shugurua prift në katedralen ortodokse të Otavës. Një grup i madh shqiptarësh nga Toronto udhëtuan për në Otavë duke kënduar e psalur shqip bashkë me klerikun e ri, dhe morën pjesë në ceremoninë e dorëzimit. Kisha ishte mbushur plot me besimtarë ku shërbesa këndohej në anglisht. Dhjakon Foti i këndoi lutjet gjatë meshës në shqip derisa Peshkop Serafimi filloi ceremoninë e dorëzimit. Peshkopi kanadez e paraqiti kandidatin duke thirrur pesë herë në shqip, I denjë!, ndërsa besimtarët shqiptarë përgjigjeshin të mallëngjyer I denjë!. Pastaj të gjithë u prekën kur kleri ortodoks kanadez filloi të këndojë pjesë të meshës në shqip, për nder të pjesëmarrësve të ardhur nga Toronto.  

Prifti i saposhuguruar i dha kungatën të parit zotit Nasi Hobdari, epitrop i kishës së Tiranës, i cili udhëtoi nga Shqipëria për të marrë pjesë në këtë ngjarje. Mbas meshës Peshkopi shtroi drekë për pjesëmarrësit dhe bisedoi me priftin e ri dhe emigrantët e tjerë. Tetëdhjetëvjeçari Nase Hobdari, i ardhur nga Tirana, kuvëndoi me peshkopin në frëngjisht dhe rrëfeu ngjarjet e vitit 1990, kur ai me at Nikollën dhe të tjerë, hapën Kishën e Ungjëllizimit të Tiranës, e cila ishte shndërruar në palestër. Në emër të prindërve shqiptarë në atdhe, zoti Hobdari e falënderoi imzot Serafimin për hapjen e kësaj kishe. Ai e përgëzoi peshkopin sepse Hirësia e Tij kuptoi nevojat e shqiptarëve në Kanada dhe u dha atyre një mundësi për të adhuruar në gjuhën shqipe, ashtu si edhe komunitetet e kombeve të tjera.      

At Foti Cici është nga Saranda dhe është diplomuar në Universitetin e Athinës. Prifti ynë është marrë me punë misionare me emigrantët shqiptarë në Athinë, ku themeloi Lidhjen e Shqiptarëve Ortodoksë Shën Asti. Ai i ka pasuruar studimet në Angli e ShBA dhe ka përkthyer vepra teologjike në shqip. At Foti u shugurua prift në rangun e klerikëve të pamartuar, ndërsa punon si përkthyes i greqishtes në Toronto. Më 9 shkurt ai dha meshën e parë dhe paraqiti programin për shërbesën e tij misionare. Sipas praktikës së këtushme priftërinjtë paguhen nga kishat ku shërbejnë, dhe jo nga Peshkopata a nga shteti, por At Foti kërkoi nga besimtarët që ata të përfshihen në një fushatë për blerjen e kishës, përderisa ai do të shërbejë krejt falas. 

Në këtë meshë kremtuese besimtarët patën dhe një suprizë: një nga bashkëpunëtorët e priftit të ri, artisti Arjan Bafa, paraqiti dhe dhuroi në kishë një ikonë të madhe të Shën Astit, vepër e tij, pikturuar me shkronja shqip Shën Asti, Peshkop i Durrësit.

Sabina Kacimbro
(Studente në Universitetin e Torontos, dega e Studimeve Ndërkombëtare)

----------


## shendelli

Letër anëtarëve dhe miqve të Kishës së Shën Astit të Durrësit


17 mars 2003


23 mars 2003: Meshë në anglisht


Të dashur anëtarë dhe miq të Kishës së Shën Astit!

Të dielën që vjen, më 23 mars 2003, Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare e Shën Astit do të celebrojë një meshë në anglisht, si shërbesë falënderimi për Kryepeshkopatën e Kanadasë, e cila më 4 janar 2003 i dha status të plotë kishës sonë. Pra, këtë të diel unë do të meshoj vetëm në anglisht, i shoqëruar nga besimtarë ortodoksë kanadezë dhe të kombësive të tjera, të cilët do të psalin po në anglisht. Predikimin do ta mbajë teologu i mirënjohur dhe pedagog i teologjisë ortodokse në Universitetin e Torontos, Profesor Richard Schneider. Mesha do të kryhet gjatë orës sonë të përjavëshme, 4:00-5:30, dhe mbas saj do të ofrohet kafe.  

Jeni që të gjithë të ftuar të merrni pjesë në këtë meshë falënderuese. Ky është një rast i përshtatshëm për të ftuar në kishën shqiptare shokët, miqtë dhe kolegët tuaj jo shqiptarë, ordodoksë dhe jo ortodoksë. Një ftesë e tillë është brenda etiketës së vendit ku jetojmë.

Më lejoni të shpreh disa mendime në lidhje me këtë ngjarje dhe tejet saj. Kryepeshkopata e Kanadasë ka rreth tetëdhjetë kisha në gjithë vendin dhe shumica dërrmuese e këtyre kishave përbëhet nga vendas dhe si rrjedhojë gjuha e adhurimit është anglishtja. Por në kishat ortodokse të Torontos janë hasur vështirësi për sa i përket përdorimit të anglishtes në meshë, për shkak të ngjyrave të ngurta etnike që mbartin shumica prej kishave ortodokse këtu. Kjo ka shkaktuar një largim të rinisë ortodokse drejt kishave të tjera jo ortodokse, dhe gjithashtu ka larguar nga kisha ortodokse ata vendas që janë të interesuar në fenë ortodokse. Pra mesha jonë anglisht, përveç karakterit falënderues ndaj Kryepeshkopatës, ka dhe një qëllim për të shprehur qëndrimin tonë si shqiptarë ortodoksë që banojmë në Kanada.

Ne shqiptarët kemi një traditë të hershme për trajtimin e tjetrit, prandaj dhe ftohemi këtu të freskojmë kujtesën tonë kombëtare. Në vitet dyzetë ishte Mitropoliti Fan Noli ai që filloi përkthimin nga greqishtja dhe botimin e një serie me njëmbëdhjetë vëllime në anglisht, duke i dhuruar Kishës Ortodokse tekstet liturgjike dhe biblike në anglisht. Të mos harrojmë se kishat e njohura ortodokse të asaj kohe e luftonin anglishten, ashtu siç kishin luftuar shqipen në Shqipëri. 

Por erudicioni dhe puna e madhe e Nolit nuk do të kishte dhënë pemë pa bujarinë dhe mirëkuptimin e shqiptarëve të Amerikës, të cilët hapën dyert e kishave të tyre, duke përdorur anglishten për ata që nuk e kuptonin meshën në gjuhë të tjera. Me këtë rast ata mbajtën edhe fëmijtë e tyre, të lindur në Amerikë, afër kishës e cila kultivonte identitetin kombëtar. Pra, kemi një traditë misioni ortodoks në Amerikën e Veriut.

Duke ju kujtuar këtë fakt historik dua tju ftoj në meshën e së dielës që vjen. Ata që kanë fëmijë është mirë ti sjellin këtë ditë në Kishë, sepse nëpërmjet anglishtes, të cilën fëmijtë tanë e njohin më mirë, ata do të kuptojnë më qartë në të ardhmen edhe nuancat e gjuhës kishtare në shqip. Termat kyç të gjuhës së adhurimit përsëriten gjatë meshës dhe alternimi me një gjuhë tjetër është gjithmonë prodhimtar.

Me këtë rast dua ti shtrij mendimet e mia mbi mbarëvajtjen e kishës sonë në përgjithësi. Nuk mund të fsheh shqetësimin për numrin shumë të kufizuar të besimtarëve që marrin pjesë në meshat tona. Ky fakt është një vetëkërcënim për të ardhmen e kësaj kishe, e cila është shumë vështirë të vazhdojë me këto ritme për një kohë të gjatë. Gjithësesi kohët e fundit një numër kanadezësh marrin pjesë në shërbesat tona dhe madje njëri prej tyre është teolog; sekretari i propozuar, Micheal ODonnell, gjë që i ka dhënë shpresë grupit tonë.  

U bënë gjashtë javë që kur u shugurova prift dhe mora përsipër drejtimin e komunitetit shqiptar ortodoks të Torontos. Krahas punës sime të përditëshme si përkthyes, jam përpjekur me gjithë fuqinë time për të bërë të njohur kishën tonë në Toronto, tek shqiptarët dhe tek ortodoksët e kombësive të tjera, jam përpjekur për ta fuqizuar atë nga ana administrative dhe ekonomike, dhe po punoj për të zbatuar Rregulloren e Peshkopatës, e cila kërkon krijimin e strukturave të domosdoshme për ekzistencën dhe të ardhmen tonë këtu. Prifti juaj është tashmë anëtar i këshillit të priftërinjve ortodoksë të Torontos. 

Falënderoj me këtë rast gjithë bashkëpunëtorët e mi, por sidomos meshëtarin e parë të kishës sonë, At Nikollën, Priftëreshën, kryetarin e Këshillit, zotin Alban Hobdari, si dhe teologun Micheal ODonnell, të cilin na e dërgoi Zoti në momentin më të përshtatshëm. Ky është grupi jetëdhënës i Kishës, por po ju ftoj të gjithëve ti imitoni këta, domethënë të aktivizoheni dhe të ndihmoni më shumë kishën tuaj.  

Në këtë frymë të menduari e të punuari, u takova para dy javësh me peshkopin e kishës greke, Hirësinë e Tij Mitropolitin Sotirios, me lejen e Peshkopit të Otavës dhe Kanadasë Hirësisë së Tij Serafimit,. Gjatë takimit me peshkopin grek u qartësuan keqkuptimet e krijuara mbas hapjes dhe njohjes së plotë të kishës. Unë theksova se i vetmi shkak për shugurimin tim ishte dhe është nevoja e shqiptarëve për të pasur një kishë në gjuhën e tyre dhe e sigurova Mitropolitin se në kishën tonë ekziston një balancë e mrekullueshme për sa i përket raporteve të besimit ortodoks me politikën. Me këtë rast u formulua me termat tanë natyra e misionit shqiptar ortodoks në Toronto. Mitropoliti Sotirios, i cili kishte studjuar materialin e përgatitur me shkrim dhe dërguar më parë nga ne në zyrën e tij, tregoi urtësi për të kapërcyer keqkuptimet e krijuara dhe ramë dakord për të vendosur një urë bashkëpunimi. 

Imzot Sotirios më dha lejen për të meshuar e predikuar në të gjitha kishat greke të Torontos, me qëllim për të ardhur në kontakt me shqiptarët që meshohen në kishat greke të qytetit dhe për ti ftuar ata në kishën e tyre. Deri tani kam meshuar dhe jam pritur me përzemërsi në tri kisha greke, ku kam njoftuar publikisht hapjen e kishës, në mënyrë që ata besimtarë grekë që njohin qytetarë shqiptarë, ti vënë bashkatdhetarët tanë në dijeni, të cilët kanë çdo të drejtë të vendosin sipas vullnetit dhe preferencave të tyre. 

Ju lutem të gjithëve të kini kujdes që gjatë kontakteve tuaja, qoftë me besimtarë grekë, qoftë me ata shqiptarë që meshohen në kishat greke, të ndihmoni në mënyrë që të ruhet marrëveshja me kishën greke, domethënë të vazhdojë fryma e bashkëpunimit midis dy kishave, larg qëndrimeve ekstremiste, gjë që nuk ka vend në kishën tonë. Qëllimi ynë është të bëjmë të njohur hapjen dhe ekzistencën e kishës dhe jo ti detyrojmë bashkatdhetarët tanë të anëtarësohen në të. Siç e kam thënë, ata janë të lirë të meshohen ku të duan. Për ata shqiptarë që në këtë pikë janë më patriotë nga ne, kam një këshillë: sa më shumë të fuqizohet kisha jonë, aq më fort shprehen dhe mbeten qëndrimet e tyre në Toronto. Më qartë, koha dhe energjia që harxhohet në debate e qëndrime të tilla, le të vihet në shërbim të çështjes shqiptare, gjë që  për ne ortodoksët, sot për sot, duhet të kanalizohet më tepër nëpërmjet kishës. 

Dhe me këtë rast dua tju njoftoj se kisha jonë po fillon procesin e pagëzimeve dhe të martesave, menjëherë mbas Pashkëve. Për muajin maj janë planifikuar tre pagëzime dhe një martesë (kurorëzim). Të rriturit që dëshirojnë të pagëzohen duhet të marrin pjesë në disa takime të përjavëshme që unë organizoj, ndërsa fëmijtë do të pagëzohen pa asnjë kusht. Ne të rriturit jemi përgjegjës për përzgjedhjet tona, por nuk kemi asnjë të drejtë tiu privojmë fëmijëve tanë Misteret e Kishës. 

Pagëzimet dhe martesat do të kryhen në kishën e Shën Dhimitrit, në Don Mills, në marrëveshje me këshillin e kishës greke, deri sa të grumbullojmë të hollat për të blerë dy kolimvitha; një për të vegjël dhe një për të rritur. Sigurisht që shërbesat do ti kryej unë dhe jo prifti grek, dhe gjuha e shërbesës do të jetë shqipja për ne, dhe anglishtja për kanadezët që po anëtarësohen në kishën tonë. 

Sinqerisht, mos ngurroni të më telefononi në qoftë se keni pyetje dhe paqartësi mbi zhvillimet në kishën tonë. Jam gati për dialog me këdo që i intereson begatia e ortodoksisë shqiptare.

E diela që vjen quhet e Diela II e Kreshmëve. Ju uroj të kaloni me durim dhe paqe periudhën e kreshmëve, e cila kërkon nga ne më shumë lutje dhe më shumë përpjekje e kufizime. Gjatë kësaj periudhe Kisha kërkon pjesëmarrje më të shpeshtë në shërbesat e saj prandaj dhe përpiqumi me sa mundeni ti jepni kësaj periudhe një nuancë të veçantë.  

Me këto lajme dhe mendime të kthjellëta, ju përshëndes të gjithëve një për një dhe ju dërgoj bekimet e mia për ju, familjet tuaja dhe të dashurit e zemrës suaj këtu dhe në atdhe.



Prifti në shërbimin juaj,




At Foti F. Cici

----------


## shendelli

Konflikti dhe pajtimi i identitetit kombëtar me besimin ortodoks në Shqipëri: 1900-2002

At Foti F. Cici

(Kumtesë e mbajtur me rastin e Festës Kombëtare, 28 Nëntor 2002, mbas Dhoksologjisë së Flamurit, në Kishën Ortodokse Shqiptare të Shën Astit të Durrësit, Toronto - Canada)


Mbas vitit 1880 në botën shqiptare u hodh ideja Shqipëri e pavarur dhe Kishë e pavarur. Por vetëm në vitin 1900 dokumentohet përpjekja e parë e programuar prandaj dhë kjo datë është pikënisja e kumtesës sonë.

Më 27 maj 1900 shoqata Drita e Bukureshtit, e cila ishte themeluar në vitin 1886, shpalli si synim të saj kryesor luftën për të shkëputur kishën ortodokse të Shqipërisë nga Patrikana Ekumenike dhe futjen e shqipes si gjuhë adhurimi në shërbesa, gjë që në fakt nuk u sendërtua nga shoqata në fjalë.

Megjithëse nisma e dështuar ishtë marrë në Rumani, në të gjitha kolonitë shqiptare jashtë Shqipërisë diskutohej dhe debatohej për çështjen e mëvetësimit të Kishës. Lufta e autoqefalisë lindi jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë dhe të Turqisë, dhe u zhvillua e dha pemë po jashtë këtyre kufijve. Por cfarë ishte bërë konkretisht para vitit 1900 për këtë çështje?

Fillimisht synimi i pavarësisë së Kishës shqiptare nuk ekzistonte. Shqiptarët ortodoksë kishin folur dhe punuar që nga viti 1800 për përdorimin e shqipes në Kishë, gjë që në qoftë së arrihej do të çonte edhe në pavarësi, por ata nuk ishin të ndërgjegjshëm për këtë. 

Por si lindi ideja e pavarësisë së Kishës? Nocioni i autoqefalisë u poq kur kishat e vendeve fqinjë, të Greqisë, Serbisë, Rumanisë e Bullgarisë, kërkuan dhe fituan autoqefalinë, pavarësinë administrative të kishës nga Kisha mëmë e Konstandinopojës, gjatë mezit të shekullit të 19-të. Botimet e përkthimeve biblike të Kristoforidhit i dhanë shtysë të madhe këtij mendimi sepse vetë Fan Noli, i cili do të bëhej më vonë figura qendrore e autoqefalisë, libri i parë që i ra në dorë shqip ishte Dhjata e Re e Kristoforidhit. Përkthimi mjeshtëror i Dhjatës së Re shqip nga Konstantin Kristoforidhi, thotë Noli disa vjet para vdekjes së tij, ka qenë një nga librat e mëdhenj që kam lexuar qysh në moshën tetëmbëdhjetë vjeç. Ky libër është shkaku që unë u bëra misionar i popullit (Fan S. Noli, Autobiografi, Vepra 6, f. 633).   

Por le të kthehemi tek periudha e dhjetëvjeçarit të parë të viteve 1900, kur shoqata Drita e Rumanisë hodhi idenë e programuar për autoqefalinë e kishës ortodokse shqiptare.

Mbasi siç thamë përpjekjet e shoqatës në fjalë dështuan, një frymë konfuzioni mbretëronte në botën shqiptare mbi këtë çështje. Përderisa duke qënë dikush shqiptar e paska të vështirë të jetë njëkohësisht ortodoks, myslyman ose katolik, atëherë duhet bërë diçka për të ndryshuar këto përpjestime. Me këtë frymë kolonitë shqiptare u ndanë me opinione të ngjashme si ide  le të kemi gjithë shqiptarët një fe- por të ndryshme për sa i përket besimit fetar të propozuar për të gjithë shqiptarët.

Si rrjedhojë, u predikua bashkimi i tri feve në një të vetme. Një palë sugjeroi kthimin në bektashizëm, fe e cila pavarësisht se konsiderohej nga shqiptarët si sekt islamik, kishte një elasticitet dhe mistikë që jepte përmasa ndërfetare, gjë që me frymën tolerante dhe me përdorimin sporadik të shqipes, e largonte nga fetë e tjera të ngurtësuara në qëndrimet e tyre. Politikanë të njohur të asaj kohe dolën hapur me predikimin e bektashizmit si fe e gjithë shqiptarëve. Por, krahas shtjellimit utopik të çështjes, ithtarët e kësaj lëvizjeje përkonte të ishin dhe vetë bektashinj. 

Gazeta Kombi në Amerikë sugjeroi kthimin e shqiptarëve tek Unia, feja e cila ruan ritin bizantin-ortodoks, por ndodhet nën juridiksionin e papës së Romës, duke paralelizuar këtë predikim me ekzistencën e shqiptarëve unitë, të arbëreshëve, në jug të Italisë. 

Gazeta Shqipëria e Egjyptit kishte hedhur dhe mbante idenë se protestantizmi është ajo fe që kapërcen humnerën e mendësive fetare në Shqipëri, dhe me progresivitetin që mbart, do ti jepte fund njëkohësisht edhe fanatizmit e prapambetjes që, sipas tyre, ishin mbjellur në Shqipëri nga tri besimet ekzistuese. 

Një palë tjetër e botës shqiptare të asaj periudhe, flasim gjithmonë për vitet e para të viteve 1900-të, hodhi idenë e hyjnizimit të Shqipërisë: Feja e shqiptarit asht shqiptaria. Në fakt, vargu i Vaso Pashë Shkodranit, i cili për të pajtuar identitetin e tij kombëtar me ambicjet e tij kishte përqafuar dy besime fetare, u bë moto e shumë shqiptarëve ideologë të ateizmit. Edhe sot produktet e shkollave të diktaturës komuniste, do ta thjeshtëzojnë shumë herë arsyetimin e tyre mbi fenë e shqiptarëve duke thënë instiktivisht vargun e një vjershe e cila u bë sentencë thirrjeje, pavarësisht nga figuracioni, naiviteti a mosrealiteti i përmbajtjes.   

Gjithë ky konfuzion çfarë kishte si zanafillë? Ishte konflikti i identitetit kombëtar me besimin fetar në Shqipëri. Dhe këtu u shfaq Fan Noli, për të dhënë gjykimin më gjakftohtë dhe më realist të atyre viteve. Fillimisht ai erdhi në dialog me palën greke dhe pastaj me atë shqiptare. Shkrimet e Nolit janë të ngjeshura e plot nerva dhe shprehin frymën e asaj kohe të vështirë.

Djaloshi 23-vjeçar, i cili sapo kishte mbaruar shkollën e mesme kishtare greke shkruan: Gjersa nuk na lejoni të jemi shqiptarë të krishterë, pa na cilësuar grekë, pranojmë të bëhemi turq, që tju shajmë pa na dhënë shkas për të na quajtur atdhemohues dhe vegla të shitura (Fan S. Noli, Budallallëqe turko-greke, Vepra 2, f. 78). Mbas fjalëve të hidhura të polemikës duket sheshit apologjia e një njeriu që mbrohet për të mos sjellë në konflikt identitetin e tij kombëtar me besimin, gjë që në Greqi edhe sot është e njësuar. 

Por nga ana tjetër Noli i ri ngre pyetje që nuk duan përgjigje: Përse ndaloni që mesha të bëhet shqip, atëhere përse lejoni që ajo të bëhet arabisht?... Apo vazhdoni të mendoni ende se nuk jemi dhe as kemi qenë komb, por jemi vetëm një fis grek? Dhe nëse jemi fis grek, pse kërkoni të bëni me vete vetëm ortodoksët dhe të tjerët i përjashtoni? (Vepra 2, f.78). Këtu është flagranca e njësimit të kombësisë me besimin fetar në Greqi, gjë që megjithëse ka justifikime sofistikuese, Noli, i cili nuk është teolog, ngre me vend një pyejte të tillë shumë teologjike: Cili Krisht tha se vetëm në greqisht duhet predikuar Ungjilli i tij? (Vepra 2, f.79, marrë nga Drita, 1905, perkthyer nga greqishtja, 15/09/1905, # 86). 

Edhe një vit më vonë, mbasi Noli kishte mbërritur në Amerikë dhe filloi të shkruajë shqip, ai vazhdoi debatin me palën greke për sa i përket konfliktit dhe pajtimit të kombësisë me besimin fetar. Gjuha e tij është argumentuese dhe nervozuese në të njëjtën kohë, por ai përseri ngre pyetje themelore për një shqiptar ortodoks: Një kryq që është kryqi i Krishtit, i tërë botës dhe i cili nuk merr vesh tjatër gjuhë përveç gërqishtes, vetëm në qafë të gomarit i ka hie të varet (Vepra 2, Si priten gjetkë kryepriftërinjtë, f. 95, marr; nga Kombi, 23/07/1906, #6).

Por më vonë Noli e kthen debatin e shkrimeve mbi kishën me vetë shqiptarët. Që nga viti 1880, kur u dëgjua për herë të parë, Shqipëri e pavarur, Kishë e pavarur, e deri në vitin 1908, kur u shugurua prift Fan Noli, jashtë Shqipërisë botoheshin rreth 40 gazeta shqiptare, por mendimet që Noli shprehu në shkrimin Kombit Shqiptar, në gazetën Kombi, më 27 mars 1908, nuk ishin dëgjuar më parë në botën shqiptare. 

Dhe me një pjesë që do të citoj nga ky artikull i Nolit, le të kthehemi për të përfunduar kapitullin se, cila mund të jetë feja e shqiptarit, bektashizimi, unia, protestantizimi apo shqiptaria? Dhe si rrjedhojë çfarë tha Noli për thënjen romantike të Pashko Vasës? 

U muar vesh më së fundi që është më e lehtë të bësh pesë çudira me njërën dorë dhe gjashtë mrekulli me tjatrën, se sa tu ndryshosh fenë pesë shqptarëve në këtë kohë. Fetë nuk janë të liga siç ua mësojnë shqiptarëve, të farmakosura dhe të shtrembëruara janë të rrezikshme për vdekje. U muar vesh më së fundi se mjerimi ynë sish aq në ndryshimin fetar, se nër krerët fetarë të huaj dhe në meshëtarët shqiptarë që vepronin si vegla të tyre të verbra. Na duheshin dhe na duhen priftinj dhe biskupë si dhe hoxhallarë e myftyj shqiptarë të vërtetë. Jo vegla politike të huaja, po meshëtarë prej çdo feje që ti kenë me të vërtetë frikë perëndisë dhe të përhapin drejtësi e me zell urdhërimet e tij dhe vetëm urdhërimet e tij... (Vepra 2, Kombit Shqiptar, f. 148-149).

Në vitin 1909, një vit më vonë nga ky shkrim-manifest, u themelua në Korçë nga Mihal Grameno Lidhja Kishëtare Orthodokse, e cila paraqiti programin e saj për futjen e shqipes në gjuhën e kishës, por pa përmendur pavarësinë e kishës ortodokse shqiptare. Noli shkroi se ... nyjet e kanunores së Lidhjes na u dukën fort të mira, por dhe fort të buta (Vepra 2, Andej-këtej, f. 235). Por lëvizja e Mihal Gramenos ishte shenja e parë në këtë drejtim në Shqipëri, mbasi siç thamë më sipër, gjithë puna përkthimore, ideologjike dhe politike ishte zhvilluar jashtë Shqipërisë.  

Të mos harrojmë se gjuha shqipe ishte një nga referencat më të dobëta midis dialogut të besimit ortodoks me kombësinë në Shqipëri. Madje dhe shumë shqiptarë vinin në dyshim fuqinë e shqipes për të qenë gjuhë e shkruar, gjuhë kombëtare. Dhe mungesa e literaturës në shqip ishte dhe preteksti kryesor i Patrikanës për ndalimin e shqipes. Por Noli, i cili punonte me zell dhe me shpresë, përgjigjej: thonë që shqipja nuk mund ti japë mendje asnjë evgjiti, por unë them se këta që besojnë këtë gjë nuk mund ti japin mendje evgjitit në asnjë gjuhë.

Në fillim të viteve 1900-të kolonia shqiptare në Amerikë numëronte rreth 40 mijë shqiptarë, nga të cilët rreth 10 mijë ishin korçarë. Mbas shugurimit të Nolit, kisha filloi të organizohej edhe me priftërinj të tjerë të cilët meshonin shqip me librat e përkthyer nga Noli, të cilët ishin nuk ishin pranuar nga Patrikana Ekumenike por ishin njohur nga sinodi i Kishës së Rusisë.

Gjatë kësaj kohe përgatitore të diasporës, në Shqipëri, gjatë viteve 1912-1920, sidomos për arsye të trubullirave të Luftës I Botërore, kisha ortodokse ishte pa peshkopë, të cilët ishin larguar, dëbuar a vdekur gjatë kësaj periudhe të brishtë. Kjo gjë, e cila ndodhi mbas shpalljes së pavarësisë, solli lehtësira në përpunimin e një strategjie për autoqefalinë, pavarësisht se konflikti i kombësisë me besimin ortodoks ishin në raporte më delikate sesa besimet e tjera fetare në Shqipëri.   

Kur Noli vizitoi Shqipërinë për herë të parë, Vlorën dhe Durrësin në vitin 1913, pa se pritja nga ana e popullit qe e nxehtë por dita e autoqefalisë nuk ishte e afërt. Po kështu edhe në vitin 1914. Por në vitin 1919  bëhet një përpjekje e fortë në Amerikë nëpërmjet kishës ruse për të shuguruar Nolin peshkop, gjë që dështon, mbas ndërhyrjeve të kishës greke, pavarësisht se Noli shfaqet pas korrikut të 19-ës si peshkop i vetëshuguruar. Më në fund, në vitin 1920, Noli bashkë me dy priftërinj të tjerë shqiptarë kthehen në Shqipëri, ku do ti japin trajtë të plotë planit të tyre për pavarësinë e kishës.

Megjithë angazhimin e plotë politik të Nolit gjatë kësaj periudhe, në vitin 1922 u shpall autoqefalia e kishës në Berat, gjë që ishte akti me të cilin zyrtarisht identiteti kombëtar ishte pajtuar me besimin ortodoks. Një vit më vonë, në vitin 1923, Noli shugurohet peshkop kanonik nga dy peshkopë shqiptarë që u dërguan nga Patrikana për të përballuar situatën mbas shpalljes së autoqefalisë në Berat, por që të dy u kthyen dhe morën anën e palës shqiptare duke e braktisur atë të kishës mëmë të Konstantinopojës.

Kësisoj u krijua kryesia e parë e kishës ortodokse në Shqipëri: Theofan Noli, mitropolit i Durrësit, i cili përfshinte edhe kryeqytetin, Jerothe Vllaho, mitropolit i Korçës, mitropoli e cila kishte numrin më të madh të ortodoksëve dhe kësisoj edhe më e pasura, dhe Kristofor Kisi,  mitropolit i Beratit.

Mitropolia e Durrësit ishte më e famshmja e Shqipërisë, jo vetëm se përfshinte kryeqytetin, por sepse ishte historikisht e dëshmuar qysh në vitet e apostujve të Krishtit, dhe në vijim pjesëmarrja e peshkopëve të Durrësit në sinodet ekumenike është e dokumentuar. Por ama aktualisht ajo ishte zona kishtare më e varfër, e cila nuk mund ti jepte rrogë peshkopit të saj. Noli shkruan tek autobiografia e tij: Noli pranoi titullin e madh me rrogë të vogël.

Tashmë shumë prisnin që Noli ta braktiste politikën dhe të merrej më shumë me kishën. Hajde të puthemi sot, tha Noli gjatë ceremonisë së shugurimit,  se nesër do të zihemi prapë.

Por Mitropolia e Gjirokastrës mbeti e pa plotësuar me peshkop dhe mbas arratisjes së Nolit punët u keqësuan edhe më.

Mbas shumë përpjekjesh të qeverisë shqiptare për ti dhënë zgjidhje problemit kishtar të ortodoksëve shqiptarë nëpërmjet Patrikanës, u arrit në vitin 1926 e ashtuquajtura Marrëveshje e Tiranës, e nënshkruar nga të dy palët. Mirëpo në fund të vitit 1926 Parikana bëri ndryshime në këtë marrëveshje gjë që nuk u pranua nga qeveria shqiptare. Çështja mbeti pezull për arsye se asnjëra palë tërhiqesh për të arritur në kompromis. Në Marrëveshjen e Tiranës të vitit 1926, jepej autoqefalia por me njëfarë plani i cili i jepte të drejta Patrikanës të ndërhynte në Shqipëri. Pra, përsëri raportet e identitetit kombëtar me besimin ortodoks nuk ishin të qarta. Dukej se Patrikana ende pranonte gjuhën shqipe në kishë, por jo të njësuar këtë me kombësinë, siç këmbëngulte pala shqiptare.  

Mbas një periudhe pritjeje, qeveria shqiptare vendosi ti japë drejtim çështjes pa Patrikanën. Ajo ftoi peshkopin Visarion Xhuvani, e cili kishte studjuar në Greqi dhe ishte shuguruar peshkop nga hierarkia e Kishës Ruse në Mërgim, me seli në atë kohë në Serbi. Xhuvani ishte i pranishëm gjatë zhvillimeve të kaluara për pavarësinë e kishës shqiptare, por nuk ishte përdorur nga autoqefalistat, dhe as nga pala filogreke. 

Por që të shugurohet një peshkop tjetër duhen dy peshkopë ekzistues. Përderisa dy peshkopët ekzistues Jerothé e Kristofor kishin refuzuar të merrnin pjesë në këtë plan, u arrit një kompromis me kishën serbe, e cila kishte emëruar në Shkodër peshkopin Viktor Mihailloviç, për tiu shërbyer pakicave sllave. Qeveria serbe kishte shumë shpresa se Mbreti Zog po hapte një perspektivë të re, nëpëmjet këtyre zhvillimeve në kishën ortodokse, e cila do të shërbente, sipas tyre, interesat serbe në Shqipëri. 

Në shkurt të vitit 1929, peshkopët Visarion dhe Viktor shuguruan dy peshkopë shqiptarë, duke formuar kësisoj sinodin e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. Asnjë patrikanë dhe kishë autoqefale nuk e njohu sinodin e kishës autoqefale të Shqipërisë. Vetë Patrikana Ekumenike çkishëroi Kryepeshkopin Visarion dhe gjithë klerikët që morën pjesë në këto ngjarje.

Nga pala shqiptare u morën të njëjtat kundër-masa: Peshkop Jerotheu u dëbua nga Shqipëria për në Mal të Shenjtë, ndërsa peshkop Kristofori, i cili tha se, unë jam shqiptar dhe nuk kam ku të shkoj, u ngujua në manastirin e Ardenicës. Peshkop Kristofor Kisi, i cili ishte kimist, siç shkruan Noli, e kalonte kohën në manastir duke medituar për kotësinë e kësaj bote dhe duke bërë eksperimente kimike.

Por le të kthehemi tek kryepeshkop Visarion Xhuvani dhe sinodi i tij. Mbas një viti sinodi hartoi dhe aprovoi statutin e kishës autoqefale. Ky ishte statut me ngjyra të plota kombëtare por nuk mund të thuhet se ai nuk ishte i diktuar nga qeveria e asaj kohe, dhe madje nuk mund të dëgjojmë autoqefalistat të cilët besojnë se ai statut është demokratik dhe duhet të përdoret edhe sot. 

Problemi i besimit ortodoks, i cili ndodhej në konflikt të vazhdueshëm me kombësinë, siç treguan ngjarjet që çuan në këtë sinod, nuk u zgjidh në statut siç duhet. Neni 3 i statutit të vitit 1929 thotë se, gjuha zyrtare është shqipja, ndërsa neni 16 qartëson se kryepshkopi, peshkopët kryepriftërinjtë dhe gjithë klerikët që i ndihmojnë, duhet të jenë shqiptarë me gjak, gjuhë e shtetësi, por nuk parashikon asgjë për pakicat etnike ortodokse të Shqipërisë, të cilat duhet të fitonin nga ky statut të drejta për të pasur klerikë nga gjiri i tyre dhe shërbesa në gjuhën e tyre.     

Por kjo mungesë ishte e qëllimshme dhe tregon se sa delikat mbetej pajtimi i besimit ortodoks me identitetin kombëtar në Shqipëri.

Mbas shtatë vjetësh pune si primat i kishës ortodokse në Shqipëri kryepeshkopi Visarion filloi të ndjejë një presion të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm, të cilin nuk mund ta përballonte më. Kisha nuk ishte njohur nga Patrikana, një nga dy peshkopët e tjerë vdiq, ndërsa peshkop Agathangjel Çamçe, deklaroi se nuk mund të bashkëpunonte më me Visarionin. 

Peshkop Kristofor Kisi e kishte lënë Ardenicën dhe eksperimentet kimike dhe ishte fronëzuar peshkop i Korçës, i cili nuk ushqente ndonjë simpati për Visarionin, gjë është e natyrshme, përderisa ai ishte i vetmi klerik që mund të bëhej kryepeshkopi i ardhshëm i Shqipërisë, madje i pari që do të njihej me këtë titull nga vetë Patrikana. Për më tepër Visarioni bëri që peshkopi serb i Shkodrës Viktor, të dëbohet nga Shqipëria. Në këtë situatë të rëndë, në kongresin kishtar që u mbajt në vitin 1936, Visarioni pa se gjithë kleri dhe populli ishin kundër tij. Si rrjedhojë ai dha dorëheqjen.

Tërheqja e Visarion Xhuvanit ishte shenja që i dha dritën jeshile Patrikanës për të ndërhyrë përsëri në Shqipëri. Në fakt ishte qeveria dhe kisha ortodokse shqiptare që po i përgjëroheshin kishës mëmë të Kostandinopojës për 15 vjet, për të njohur autoqefalinë e shpallur në Berat në vitin 1922.

Tek Visarioni Patrikana kërkonte cjapin dënimvuajtës të kryengritjes shqiptare që shkaktoi autoqealinë. Në bisedimet midis dy palëve u arrit marrëveshja që kryepeshkopi Visarion të tërhiqet përjetësisht nga detyrat kishtare, dy peshkopët e tjerë Kristofor dhe Agathangjel do të jenë kandidatët e palës shqiptare dhe dy kandidatë të tjerë do të paraqiteshin nga Patrikana: këta ishin Evllogji Kurilla dhe Panteli Kotoko, që të dy nga Korça, por me qëndrime krejt të kundërta nga hierarkia e deriatëhershme e kishës ortodokse në Shqipëri, prandaj dhe ishin përjashtuar nga listat e propozuara të palës greke në të kaluarën. 

Sinodi i tretë i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, me kryepeshkop Kristofor Kisin, ishte i pari që u njoh nga Patrikana Ekumenike në vitin 1937. Pavarësisht se ky sinod ishte i përbërë nga katër peshkopë shqiptarë, në thelb raporti ishte dy me dy. Kurilla dhe Kotoko mbështesnin pikëpamjet e Greqisë në Shqipëri.

Në fronëzimin e tij në Korçë, Kurilla shpërtheu në thirrjen pasthirrmë: Çfarë do të ishte bota pa ty, o Greqi!, paçka se ai po fronëzohej peshkop në një zonë të Mbretërisë Shqiptare. Por dy vjet më pas, në vitin 1939, Kurilla ra nga kali dhe shkoi për vizitë mjekësore në Greqi. Sapo mbërriti në Athinë kisha shqiptare i njoftoi atij urdhërin e Ministrit të Drejtësisë, i cili i ndalonte hyrjen në Shqipëri. Kurilla ishte shtetas grek dhe krenohej se ishte peshkop i Korçës dhe nuk kishte shtetësi shqiptare. Ai mburrej më vonë se gjatë viteve të kryepriftërisë së tij në Korçë nuk shkruajti asnjë fjalë në shqip. 

Kurilla ishte autor dhe hulumtues i mirëfilltë për atë kohë në Greqi, kishte botuar madje dhe trilogjinë Studime Shqiptare, ku manifestoi dhe filozofinë e tij për krijimin e një mbretërie greko-shqiptare. Vetëm kështu duket se pajtonte peshkop Kurilla besimin e tij ortodoks me identitetin e tij kombëtar. Ai nuk mund të honepste kurrë të qënurit vetëm shqiptar ortodoks, por si shkencëtar historiograf që ishte nuk mund të pranonte lehtë as idenë se ortodoksët e Jugut të Shqipërisë janë grekë.

Ndërsa peshkopi i Gjirokastrës Panteli Kotoko, u arratis për në Greqi kur ushtria greke la pa kthim Gjirokastrën në vitin 1941. Kotoko e Kurilla vazhduan të veprojnë në Greqi por tashmë nga pozitat e mërgimit. Iu drejtuan kishave të tjera dhe organizmave ndërkombëtarë për të denoncuar kishën ortodokse shqiptare të pasluftës, por në gjithë këto tekste ortodoksia shqiptare është në plan të dytë dhe shumë herë e papërmendur, ndërsa gjithë nervi i dy peshkopëve, sidomos i Kotokos, është për Vorio Epirin, i cili sipas tyre, ndodhet nën zgjedhën e turkoshqiptarëve.

Jeta e Kurillës dhe e Kotokos, është treguesi më i qartë se sa tragjiko-komik mund të bëhet viktima e një konflikti të besimit fetar me identitetin kombëtar...  

Në vitin 1949 kryepeshkopit Kristofor iu kërkua dorëheqja nga regjimi komunist. Ai u izolua për të fundit herë në Manastirin e Ardenicës, ku vdiq në gjendje shumë të mjerë në vitin 1958. Noli shkruan se Kristofori ishte persona grata për të gjithë, duke çmuar kontributin e tij për kishën e Shqipërisë që nga viti 1923 e deri në vitin 1949. Ai mund të ishte personi më i përshtatshëm për shumë situata të ndera që u shfaqën gjatë këtyre viteve, por nuk ishte njeriu që mund të bënte kompromise me regjimin komunist. 

Ndërkohë Visarion Xhuvani, i cili ishte bërë mitropolit i Beratit në vitin 1941, u arrestua dhe vdiq i torturuar në burgjet komuniste. Po kështu edhe peshkopi asistent i kryepeshkop Kristoforit, peshkopi shkodran Iriné Banushi. 

Paisi Vodica-Pashko, prifti vejan që ishte bërë peshkop i Korçës pak më parë, u bë kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë. Ai ishte babai i ministrit të atëhershëm Josif Pashko. 

Tashmë as që bëhej fjalë për një konflikt të besimit ortodoks me identitetin kombëtar në Shqipëri, por ama po shfaqej diçka tjetër. Identiteti duhej të filtrohej në vëllazëri me republikat e tjera popullore. Vdekje Fashizmit-Liri Popullit, mbishkruante shumë herë shkresat kishtare kryepeshkopi komunist, në vend të Në emër të Atit, të Birit dhe të Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Paisi u lidh me Patrikanën e Moskës, dhe me Stalinin e madh, siç i shkruante Patrikut Aleksej, dhe jo me Patrikanën Ekumenike, të cilën e shpërnjohu mbas emërimit të tij kryepeshkop, gjë që shkaktoi mosnjohjen e tij. 

Në vitin 1950, u aprovua nga qeveria shqiptare statuti i kishës, i cili është marrë për bazë dhe nga kryesia e sotme e kishës ortodokse në Shqipëri, përderisa ky statut nuk kërkon që primati dhe peshkopët të jenë me gjak, gjuhë e shtetësi shqiptare, si statuti i vitit 1929. Ky statut lejon edhe përdorimin e gjuhëve të tjera në Shqipëri (neni 3), gjë që në atë të vitit 1929 nuk parashikohet. Siç duket në këtë pikë besimi ortodoks është pajtuar me identitetin kombëtar dhe nuk kërcënohet më nga gjuhë të tjera liturgjike, të cilat trajtohen tashmë se gjuhë të pakicave etnike. Ndoshta kjo ishte diktuar nga Moska, për tu dhënë më shumë të drejta pakicave sllave në Shqipëri. Gjithësesi teologjikisht është e pranueshme.

Në nenin 1 të statutit të vitit 1950, shtohet diçka që nuk ekziston në dy statutet e mëparshëm. Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë përbëhet nga ortodoksët shqiptarë brenda dhe jashtë Atdheut, gjë që i jepte të drejtë sinodit jo vetëm të përkujdesej për shqiptarët jashtë kufijve, por të krijonte edhe peshkopata të tjera jashtë Shqipërisë. 

Pyetja që lind është: Përse peshkopata e Nolit në Amerikë, e cila nuk njihej nga asnjë kishë tjetër zyrtarisht, nuk u bë pjesë e këtij sinodi? E para, vetë Noli kishte deklaruar se ishte në kungim me kishën e Shqipërisë, por nga ana tjetër ai shtonte se, përderisa jetojmë në Amerikë, duhet të krijojmë një kishë ortodokse amerikane. Në fakt, me makarteizmin dhe pasojat e tij asokohe, ishte shumë vështirë për një peshkop në ShBA të kishte lidhje të hapura me një vend komunist. E dyta, Enver Hoxha nuk e deshte dhe kaq afër Fan Nolin, sepse si anëtar i sinodit ai kishte të drejtë të udhëtonte në Shqipëri dhe të ndikonte atje. 

Shtesa në statut për konsiderimin e diasporës si pjesë e trupit të KOASh-it, mund të jetë bërë edhe nga ngjarjet që shpërthyen në vitin 1949, menjëherë mbas zgjedhjes së Paisit kryepeshkop. Patrikana Ekumenike e Konstandinopojës zgjodhi dhe shuguroi Marko Lipen si peshkop për shqiptarët e Amerikës. Ky ishte një kërcënim real për Nolin plak, dhe në thelb ringjallte plagët që ishin hapur dikur me konfliktin që sillte të qënurit shqiptar dhe njëkohësisht ortodoks. Mirëpo tashmë çështja ishte pështjelluar sepse Patrikana nuk vinte më në dyshim shqiptarinë e ortodoksëve shqiptarë, por ortodoksinë e tyre, të cilën vinte të garantonte peshkopi i ri, të cilin Noli e quajti një batakçi tridhjetëvjeçar.

Misioni i tij, shkruan Noli në autobiografinë e tij për peshkopin Marko Lipe, është të shkatërrojë Kishën Shqiptare Ortodokse në Amerikë dhe të aneksojë kishat e saj. Pretendimi i tij se ai është me origjinë shqiptare nuk e ndryshon aspak situatën. Kjo nuk është çështje e origjinës racore. Është çështje e autoriteteve kishtare që ai shërben, dhe është çështje e natyrës së misionit të tij. Të gjithë ne dimë se ai po i shërben Patrikanës Greke të Konstandinopojës, dhe misioni i tij është të fusë ortodoksët shqiptarë nën juridiksionin e kësaj qendre armiqësore të agjenturës greke. Dhe ky fakt e bën atë peshkop grek, pavarësisht nga origjina e tij. (Fiftieth Anniversary, f. 21).

Nga ky ton i plakut Noli duket se sa e vështirë është për të të përdorë diplomacinë, për një temë shumë të brishtë, siç është raporti i besimit ortodoks me identitetin kombëtar, të cilin Patrikana vinte të ndryshonte, gjë që në Shqipëri kishte marrë tipare të patjetërsueshme.

Kryepeshkopi Paisi Vodica reagoi ndaj Nolit, i cili i shkroi dhe i kërkoi ndihmë. Paisi informoi Patrikanën e Moskës dhe kishat e tjera ortodokse, duke denoncuar kësisoj orvatjet e Patrikanës për të përçarë komunitetin shqiptaro-amerikan dhe duke theksuar se kjo ngjarje është e shtyrë nga shovinizmi grek. Në vitin 1965, kur Noli e pa se po shuhej nga sëmundja e pashërueshme iu lut Enver Hoxhës të lejonte pranimin në Shqipëri dhe shugurimin peshkop të priftit Stefan Lasko, gjë që u pranua nga qeveria komuniste vetëm e vetëm sepse ekzistonte ky konflikt në komunitetin shqiptar ortodoks të ShBA-së. Ndërsa tre vjet më parë Enver Hoxha kishte hedhur poshtë kërkesën e Nolit për të marrë pjesë në 50-vjetorin e Pavarësisë. 

Mbas shugurimit të Stefan Laskos peshkop, në vitin 1965, kisha ortodokse shqiptare ndodhej në rënje, mbas përndjekjeve 20-vjeçare të diktaturës. Paisi vitet e fundit ishte i pamundur të drejtonte kishën dhe në vitin 1966 vdiq. Kryepeshkopi i ri, Damian Kokoneshi, mbas një viti, në vitin 1967, u burgos.

Në janar të vitit 1991 Patrikana Ekumenike zgjodhi dhe dërgoi në Shqipëri Eksarkun e saj, peshkopin Anastasios Janullatos. Kjo u arrit me ndërhyrjen tek presidenti Ramiz Alia të At Artur Liolinit, kancelarit të peshkopatës shqiptare në Amerikë. Kjo ngjarje u prit me indiferentizëm nga qarqet nacionaliste shqiptare, por në vitin 1992, kur imzot Anastasios u vetëshpall kryepeshkop dhe Patrikana shkoi në Shqipëri ta fronëzojë, pati një reagim universal të opinionit shqiptar brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë. Pra, u shfaq përsëri një lëvizje e autoqefalistave, të cilët të drejtuar fillimisht nga At Liolini u bënë pengesë serioze për kryepeshkopin Janullatos. 

Këto ngjarje sollën në sipërfaqe ngjarjet e së kaluarës, konfliktin e përjetshëm të besimit ortodoks në Shqipëri me identitetin kombëtar, gjë që nga pala greke nuk ka ndryshuar, madje është filtruar në një formë të kamufluar, e cila pranon gjuhën shqipe, por përmes një procesi prosilitizimi në kulturë, ekonomi e fé. Për arsye që dihen dhe që kanë lidhje me pozitën e Shqipërisë në marrëdhënjet shqiptaro-greke, tensioni i pranisë së primatit grek të KOASh-it, dhe veprimtarisë së shumë misionarëve grekë, sidomos në jug të Shqipërisë, është zbutur por nuk është shuar.

Kompromisi i arritur në vitin 1998 midis Patrikanës e qeverisë greke dhe qeverisë shqiptare, duket se zgjidhi përkohësisht krizën që përshkon kishën ortodokse shqiptare. Pala shqiptare pranoi zgjedhjen dhe fronëzimin e kryepeshkopit Anastasios, dhe gjithashtu pranoi futjen në Shqipëri të një peshkopi grek me origjinë shqiptare, imzot Ignatios Triantis, si mitropolit i Beratit. Patrikana pranoi të heqë dorë nga pretendimi se gjithë sinodi i kishës shqiptare të përbëhet nga qytetarë grekë dhe kësisoj dy peshkopët e tjerë të shuguruar nga Patrikana për në Gjirokastër dhe Korçë u detyruan të japin dorëheqjen. Gjithashtu Patrikana pranoi që një qytetar shqiptar, at Joan Pelushi, të shugurohej mitropolit i Korçës. 

Mitropolia e Gjirokastërs ende është e paplotësuar, por në praktikë drejtohet nga peshkopi de facto, arqimandriti Dhimitrios Sinaitis. Kjo mbetet zona më e brishtë ku konflikti i besimit ortodoks me identitetin kombëtar është i pranishëm dhe ruan të papritura për të ardhmen.

Para se ta mbyllim këtë kumtesë modeste, dua të komentoj ngjarjet e fundit në komunitetin ortodoks shqiptaro-amerikan, me shkas zgjedhjen e dy peshkopëve Nikon Liolin e Ilia Katre. 

Imzot Katre është pasardhës i peshkopit Marko Lipe, i cili u shugurua në vitin 1949, për tiu kundërvënë Nolit, siç folëm më sipër gjerë e gjatë. Imzot Ilia Katre, i cili sot numëron në grigjën e tij vetëm dy kisha, një në Boston dhe një në Shikago, të cilat u shkëputën gjatë ditëve të Nolit e të Lipes, shërbeu si prezantues i imzot Anastasios në Shqipëri, pra si përfaqësues ndërmjetës i Patrikanës Ekumenike në Shqipëri. Mbas vdekjes së priftëreshës ai u shugurua peshkop nga Patrikana Ekumenike e Konstandinopojës në maj 2002.

Peshkopata e themeluar nga Noli është pjesë e Kishës Ortodokse në Amerikë, kisha e dytë në Amerikën e Veriut mbas asaj greke, përsa i përket numrave. Tek kjo kishë futet dhe Kryedioqeza e Kanadasë, me peshkop imzot Serafimi, me bekimin e të cilit funksionon dhe kisha jonë e Shën Astit. Sinodi i Kishës Ortodokse në Amerikë, pra, shuguroi peshkop priftin vejan Nikolla Liolin, i quajtur tashmë Nikon. 

Pra të dy priftërinjtë shqiptaro-amerikanë ishin vejanë dhe që të dy peshkopatat shqiptaro-amerikane pa peshkop për pothuaj 20 vjet. Sipas praktikës ortodokse që të shugurohet peshkop duhet të jetë u pamartuar ose vejan.

Peshkopata shqiptare e Patrikanës, e quajtur Dioqeza Ortodokse Shqiptare në Amerikë, nuk kishte asnjë kandidat gjatë këtyre vjetëve, pra ishte më se e natyrshme që at Katre do të bëhej peshkop përderisa i vdiq gruaja dhe praktikisht plotësonte kushtet.

Ndërsa peshkopata shqiptare e Nolit, e quajtur Kryedioqeza Shqiptare në Amerikë, ka pasur kandidatë por vështirësia kryesore ishte sepse kancelari i saj, at Artur Lilion, ka vite që kryen de facto detyrën e peshkopit, dhe me privilegjet që e pasojnë,  pa harruar ato financiare. Por tashmë kur vëllai i uratës Artur humbi priftëreshën, ishte rasti më i përshatshëm për të mbushur vakancën me një njeri të tij. 

Ngjarja e shugurimit të dy peshkopëve shqiptarë, në të njëjtin muaj, u përdor nga mbetjet e autoqefalizmit për të dhënë një dimension të paqenë. Por në fakt këtu nuk bëhet fjalë për një rindeshje të identitetit shqiptar me besimin ortodoks të diasporës shqiptare në Amerikë. Kjo dhe për faktin sepse të gjitha kishat e peshkopatës së Liolinit, përdorin anglishten në shërbesa dhe shumë pak për qind shqip për emigrantët. Emigrantët e ardhur rishtaz po mbushin kishat e zbrazura të shqiptaro-amerikanëve, të cilën janë tashmë brezi i tretë edhe më, dhe shumica e tyre as që janë në dijeni të konfliktit Noli-Lipe në vitet 50 e 60.

Por interesat personale e familjare të at Artur Liolinit e përdorën të kaluarën për të justifikuar të tashmen.

Nga ana tjetër, imzot Katre, u zgjodh peshkop si shpërblim dhe jo si domosdoshmëri. Është e qartë tek studjuesit teologjia e ofiqeve të  Patrikanës. Pra, nuk ekziston asnjë paralel konflikti të identitetit kombëtar me besimin ortodoks në këto shugurime. 

Është për të shtuar fakti se at Katre është teolog i njohur në kishën greke, ndërsa vëllezërit Liolin, asnjeri prej tyre, nuk e ka diplomën e teologjisë, e domosdoshme sot edhe për një prift të thjeshtë në Amerikën e Veriut. Pra, ashtu si Artur Liolini, tashmë edhe Nikoni, shërbejnë në kishë falë ekonomisë së kishës ortodokse, dhe ekonomia këtu përdoret si praktikë zgjidhjeje e alternative, sesa si përzgjedhje e shëndoshë për të ardhmen e kishës.

Asnjeri nga peshkopët e shuguruar ka treguar dëshirë dhe vullnet për të përmbushur nevojat shpirtërore të emigrantëve shqiptarë të ardhur rishtazi. Këta hierarkë do ta justifikonin ekzistencën e tyre vetëm nëse i jepnin rast kishës të shtohej edhe me kisha të reja, ekskluzivisht në gjuhën shqipe, gjë që do të ishte për të mirën e shqiptarëve edhe të shqiptaro-amerikanëve. 

Po në Toronto? A ekzistojnë raporte nga këto që u përmendën në këtë kumtesë? Për Toronton nuk kemi dokumenta sesa përshtypje personale. Personalisht jam i sapoardhur në Kanada, por me sa kam dëgjuar nga bashkëpunëtorët e mi këtu në kishë, bëhet fjalë për një numër të konsiderueshëm shqiptarësh të cilët meshohen në kishat greke. Si ndihen ata? Besoj se një pjesë e tyre shkojnë atje të shtyrë nga bota emocionale, simbolika bizantine ikonografike, muzikaliteti tërheqës, por edhe nga gjuha. Është shumë e lehtë të ndjekësh një meshë në një gjuhë që nuk e kupton nëse je i interesuar më tepër nga aspekti kulturor. 

Ky është një debat i vjetër i cili dokumentohet edhe midis Nolit dhe Aleksandër Xhuvanit, i cili si filolog i greqishtes ishte fillimisht kundër përkthimit të teksteve, për tu ruajtur e papërkthyer mistika e paperceptueshme hyjnore. Dhe kjo gjë mundoi më shumë kishën katolike, deri sa ajo vendosi të përkthejë tekstet liturgjikë. 

Por tejet aspektit kulturor-emocional, flasim gjithmonë për emigrantët shqiptarë që meshohen në kishat greke, disa të tjerë flasin për një përzgjedhje e cila ka lidhje me përshtatjen sa më të butë të një emigranti shqiptar në ambientin e vështirë të Torontos. 

Ata që shkojnë në kishat greke thjesht për të përmbushur nevojat e tyre shpirtërore, i përgëzojmë, por dhe i ftojmë që ndonjëherë le ta vizitojnë edhe Kishën modeste të Shën Astit të Durrësit, që me praninë e tyre ti falin asaj qoftë edhe pak nga brendia e tyre e pasur shpirtërore, për të cilën kemi nevojë.

Faleminderit!

----------


## shendelli

Simbolika greke ne Kishen Ortodokese Autoqefale

Kisha ortodokse shqiptare është më afër kishës greke, ga të gjitha kishat e tjera orlodokse, jo vetëm gjeografikisht, por edhe në aspekte të tjera të tra-ditës së përbashkët, si në muzikën kishtare bizantine, praktikën rit-uale, artin ikonografik etj. Shumë shqiptarë kanë shërbyer në hierark-inë greke dhe shumë grekë kanë drejtuar fatet e kishës shqiptare, m'e-një. rujjp'shim se këta të fundit kanë vepruar në Shqipëri me iden-titetin e tyre kombëtar. Megjithatë hendeku që është krijuar historik-isht nëpër shekuj i ka bërë dy kishat motra të largëta dhe të ftoh-ta. Mbas hapjes së kufijve u shfaq papritur në Tiranë Eksarku i Patrikanës Ekumenike, gjë që shkaktoj dhe zhvilloi ngjarje me pasoja të qarta politike. Një përqasje në marrëdhënjet shqiptaro - greke është vështirë të trajtohet pa u shkoqitur problemi i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë.
Pyetja e këtij shkrimi, tani që janë Ftohur gjakrat me çështjen e kryepeshkopit grek në krye të kishës shqiptare, është: A ekzistojnë dëshmi të mjaftueshme mbi simbolikën greke në Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë? Kjd pyetje shtrohet tej stilit plot sendërgjime të itnzot Janullatosit dhe përtej superpa-triotizmit anakronik të autoqefalis-tave.
Sfondi historik
Historia e rajonit dëshmon se kisha ortodcfkse shqiptare ka qenë shumë e lidhur me Greqinë dhe gre-qishten. Dy botimet e para të përk-thime.ve të Dhjatës së Re nga greqishtja biblike në shqip të Grigor Gjirokastritit dhe Vangel Meksit (1824 dhe 1827) janë përpiluar me alfabet grek dhe krahas përkthimk shqip është vënë edhe përkthimi në greqishten e re. Edhe përkthimi i Dhjatës së Re nga Konstandin Kristoforidhi (1879) në toskërisht është shkruar me ajfabçt grek si edhe vepra të tjera të tij duke përfshirë Gramatikën e, gjuhës shqipe dhe Alfavitarin. Vepra e parë e mirëfilltë e leksikografisë sonë, Fjalori j gjuhës shqipe i Kristoforidhit, hartuar me alfabet grek dhe botuar mbas vdekjes së autorit në vitin 1904, të një fjalor shqip - greqisht, përderisa shumë iritelektualë shqiptarë të asaj kohe ishin të arsimuar në greqisht.
Por në të njëjtën kohë bëheshin përpjekje serioze për të mëvetësuar kishën nga Patrikana Ekumenike, e cila këmbëngulte në epërsinë e gre-qishtes mbi "egërsinë" e shqipes. Deri pak para shpalljes së autoqefal-isë ekzistqjnë enciklikë të mitropol-itëve të Patrikanës ku mallkohet gjuha shqipe e cila, sipas fanarjotëve, ishte "gjuhë barbare" dhe nuk kishte fUqi të shprehte të vërtetat hyjnore.
Shumë prej rilindasve tanë, mys-limanë dhe të krishterë, përqafuan teorinë pellazgjike, e cila solli edhe idenë e origjinës së përbashkët të shqiptarëve dhe të grekëve, gjë që me degëzimet politike që e pasonin krijoi një lëvizje filogreke midis ortodoksëve shqiptarë duke vështirë-sr.ar bashkërendimin e përpjekjeve për autoqefalinë e kishës shqiptare. Disa autorë shqiptarë, që nga Thimi Mitko e deri tek Peshkop Evllogji> Kurilla, u bënë pre e gjuhësise atna-tore (ajo që linguistika e sotme e quan foJk etymology), duke sajuar arsyetimin se rrënjët e të dy gjuhëve qenkan të njëjta, si rrjedhojë edhe gjaku është i njëjtë, gjë që Fan Noli dhe të tjerë iu kundërvunë me të drejtë, siç është vërtetuar shkencër-isht sot. Megjithatë Noli, si edhe Ismail Qemali, Faik Konica e të tjerë, ishte për një mbretëri a federatë të bashkuar të Shqipërisë me Greqinë, gjë që Noli e ka shënuar edhe mbas largimit përgjithmonë nga Shqipëria, por ai besonte në një bashkim në formë diversiteti dhe jo në shkrirje të dy kulturave në një enë greke, siç pretendonte lëvizja filo-greke, ashtu siç e gjejmë këtë përmes jetës dhe shkrimeve të Peshkop Kurillës.
Përkthimet biblike të Kristoforidhit dëshmuan natyrën e gjuhës së pastër shqipe, dhe hodhën bazat e terminologjisë kishtare
ortodokse në shqip, në vijim të gram-atelogjisë shqipe që nga Meshari i Buzukut. Kristoforidhi i dha fund traditës nëndialektore të botimeve të mëparshme dhe në vend të greqiz-mave të botimit të vitit 1827 u përzgjodhëri fjalë shqip dhe u krijuan të reja atje ku nuk ekzistonin. Në vitet 1908 - 1914 u shfaqën përk-thimet e para liturgjike të Nolit, të cilai iu larguan traditës puritane të Knstoforidhit dhe sollën neologjiz-ma me huazime nga gjuhët latine dhe jo me greqizma, siç pritej nga Kurilla dhe intelektualë të tjerë shqiptarë të asaj kohe.
Nga viti 1923 e deri në vitin 1936
kisha ortodokse në Shqipëri bëri një kthesë në traditë dhe krijoi tiparet e kishës lokale, larg frymës së Fanarit. Me formimin e sinodit të tretë të kishës autoqefale në vitin 1937, i cili ishte i pari që u njoh nga Patrikana, u bë një orvatje për një rivlerësim të greqishtes dfoe të Greqisë në Shqipëri ngady mitropolitët Evllogji Kurilla (Ilia Vasili) i Korçës dhe Pandeleimon (Kristo Kotoko) i Gjirokastrës, që të dy nga Konja. Këta u shuguruan peshkopë pa qenë më parë priftërinj. Kotoko u bë peshkop në moshën 47 vjeç ndërsa Kurilla në moshën 57 vjeç! Miratimi nga Mbreti Zog i kandidaturave të murgut filolog Evllogji Kurilla dhe të
teologut laik Kristo Kotoko përbënte kushtin sine qua n6n për lëshimin e Tomosit të Auteqafalisë nga Patrikana Ekumenike. Dhe ashtu ndodhi.
Por, Kurillës, i cili ishte shtetas grek, iu ndalua hyrja në Shqipëri mbas një vizite në Greqi në vitin 1939, ndërsa Kotoko u largua bashkë me ushtrinë greke kur ajo la pa kthim Gjirokastrën në vitin 1941. Mbas disa vjetësh Mitropoliti në mërgim i Korçës Evllogjios do të krenohej në një nga librat e tij për faktin se nuk pranoi kurrë të bëhej shtetas shqiptar. Me largimin e çiftit Kurilla - Kotoko dështoi përpjekja e fundit e
Patrikanës për të mbajtur nën intlu-encën e saj kishën e Shqipërisë para Luftës.
Mbas shpalljes dhe njohjes së autoqefalisë e deri në vitin 1967, kur u mbyllën kishat, në Shqipëri u rren-jos një traditë origjinale vendase dhe kisha shqiptare tregoi se ishte larguar përgjithmonë nga e kaluara e mjeg-ullnajës greke. Megjithëse librat kishtarë nuk ishin përkthyer plotë-sisht, dëshmitë e një simbolike greke në Shqipëri ishin zbehur. Por në vitin 1991 pa pandehur lindi përsëri pyetja greke me të dërguarin e Patrikanës Ekumenike në Shqipëri, imzot Anastasios Janullatos. Tashmë nuk bëhej fjalë për gjuhën a për hollësira të tjera por për autoqefalinë e rrezikuar gjë që sot, mbas dhjetë vjetësh, paraqitet si çështje e zgjidhur me gjithë prapaskenat dhe rrëmujën ekzistuese.
Dërgata e Konstandinopojës dhe auteqefalistat
Në pranverën e vitit 1991, me ndërhyrjen e At Artur Liolinit, Kancelarit të Krypeshkopatës Shqiptare në Amerikë, Presidenti e atëhershëm i Shqipërisë Ramiz Alia pranoi kërkesën e Patrikanës Ekumenike për të pranuar të dërguar-in e saj Peshkopin e Andrucës Anastasios, i cili shkeli në Tiranë në korrik të vitit 1991, mbasi u ngrit në rangun e Mitropolitit. Në verën e vttit 1992 presidenti i ri Sali Berisha do të pranonte që Anastasios të fronëzohej Kryepeshkop i Tiranës dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë, gjë që pro-vokoi rcndë lë vetmin .koiTn'nil^1 shqiptar orlodaks të organizuar jashtë trqjeve, i cili u njoftua nga zyra e Imzot Janullatos vetem dy ditë më parë. Kjo ishte një lëvizje për të evituar ndonjë ndërhyrje të mund-shme të komunitetit shqiptar në ShBA i cili, për shkak të ndikimit që ka figura e peshkop Nolit tek të gjithë shqiptarët, në Shqipërinë e vitit 1992 ishte personifikuar në rason e priftit Artur Liolin.
Në videon e fronëzimit të Anastasios duken dy kampet e atëherëshme kundërshtare në kishën e Ungjillëzimit të Tiranës: në njërën anë një numër i konsiderueshëm qytetarësh grekë, të cilët kishin ard-hur enkas gjatë natës me autobuzë të posaçëm, duke thirrur dhe duke dirigjuar turmën me mikrofonë: "Anastasi! Anastasi!", ndërsa në krahun tjetër autoqefalistat, ortodok-së dhe myslymanë, që brohorasin: "Fan Noli!", "Petro Nini Luarasi!", "Papa Kristo Negovani!", "Liolini!", "Liolini!". Në këtë dëshmi të pahi-jshme nuk bëhet tjalë për ruajtjen e atmosferës a të rregullave kishtare nga asnjëra palë. Thirrje të formave "Rrofte Kryepiskopi Anastas!", dhe menjëherë shpërthime duartrokitjesh dhe brohoritjesh të stërgjatura, sipas modeleve tradicionale për atë kohë, përshkqjnë shërbesën që nga fillimi gjer në fund. Ndërsa pranirni i kësaj gjendjeje nga mitropolitët e Fanarit përbën apoteozën e një fronëzimi kryepeshkopal; edhe këtë herë qëlli-mi i shenjtëroi mjetet.
Ambasadori grek shprehte ner-vozizëm dhe ankth për vazhdimin e shërbesës ndërsa Imzot Anastasios ishte më gjakftohti. Nuk fshihet në video nënqeshja e tij duke u hedhur një shikim përçmues dhe pa frikë grushtit lë autoqefalistave. Pavarësisht se tani ky dokument tingëllon i largët, pyetja që lind duke c parë këtë video nie syrin e studiue-sit të çështjeve kishtare është: A i kishte hije një peshkopi që kishte ardhur në Shqipëri për punët e Perëndisë t'a përfundonte fronëzimin në Hotel Tirana? Përse nuk u mor parasysh nga Patrikana reagimi negativ i një pjese të madhe të grigjës ortodokse shqiptare?
At Artur Liolini, "i prerë në besë" siç thoshte asokohë, ndërmori me zell një fushatë kundër fronëzimit të Anastasios, i cili me të drejtë mund të vazhdonte të shërbente në Shqipëri si eksark dhe të ndihmonte në kri-jimin e strukturave kanonike, pa qenë aspak e nevqjshme që ai të ngrihej në kryepeshkop me një fshe-htësi dhe shpejtësi të tillë. Përveç ndjenjës së hakmarrjes personale at Arturi kishte edhe dy arsye të merrte përsipër atësinë e lëvizjes së autoqe-falistave. Nga njëra anë e brente ndërgjegjja sepse ishte ai që ndërhyu për vizën e imzot Janullatosit, ndërsa nga ana tjetër iu dha rasti për të kri-juar një portret ndërshqiptar, skicën e të cilit e kishte përvijuar me vizitën e tij në Shqipëri gjatë diktaturës në vitin 1988.
Gjithë fushata kundër Anastasios u organizua dhe u mbështet kryesisht nga zoti Sejfi Protopapa, i cili krahas financimeve personale tregoi zhdërv-jelltësi për të grumbulluar fondet e duhura. I emëruar si këshilltar per-sonal i At Liolinit, Protopapa në fakt ishte regjisori i gjithë këtyre përpjek-jeve. Ai ishte autori i një komiteti të përbërë nga klerikë dhe laikë ortodoksë shqiptarë, i cili u paraqit pa vështirësi para autoriteteve kishtare në ShBA, Rumani dhe Maqedoni, dhe ndërmori aksione, duke përfshirë shugurime priftërinjsh shqiptarë, në kishat e këtyre vendeve. Emri tij u bë objekti zemërimit të imzot Janullatosit kur në vitin 1995 Protopapa, së bashku me arqiman-dritin Theofan Koja, çoi në Elbasan një prift të saposhuguruar në Maqedoni, i cili vazhdon të drejtqjë edhe sot Kishën e Fjetjes së Shën Marisë në këtë qytet si prift i pavarur nga imzot Anastasios.
Duke marrë shkas nga Elbasani Kryepeshkopi Anastasios ndërhyu tek Mitropoliti Theodosius, primati i Kishës Ortodokse në Amerikë, i cili është dhe administratori i Peshkopatës Shqiptare në Amerikë. At Liolini në vijim deklaroi se nuk kishte dijeni për çka ndodhi dhe kjo ishte shenja e parë publikisht e ndryshimit të kursit nga ana tij. Ngjarjet e EJbasanit shkaktuan largimin e Protopapës nga Kisha e Shën Gjergjit në Boston. Por në qoftë se ishte imzot Theodosius ai që kërkoi largimin e Protopapës dhe detyroi Liolinin të tërhiqej nga lufta kundër Anastasios, përse Mitropoliti Theodosius pranoi që Arqimandriti Theofan Koja të shërbente në peshkopatën rumune në Amerikë, mbasi at Koja nuk u pranua të shër^ bejë në peshkopatën shqiptare, kur që të dyja peshkopatat janë pjesë e Kishës Ortodokse në Amerikë, të cilën Fortlumturia e Tij kryeson? Të mos harrqjmë se para se të
pranohej të shërbente në ShBA, at Theofan Koja lakohej nga imzot Anastasios si, "Zoti Arjan Koja, të cilit i pëlqen titulli i arqimandritit", ndërsa gazeta "Ngjallja" e quante shugurimin e tij në Rumani nga Mitropoliti Kalinik të pavlefshëm. Në të njëjtën kohë kur at Koja u shpall i padëshirueshëm në kishën
ortodokse të Shqipërisë, ndodhi edhe një "koincidencë": Vëllai i tij u dëbua ngaGreqia.	> "Peshku i madh ha të voglin" Shkëputja e Protopapës nga at Liolini, ose anasjelltas, solli një ngushtim të menjëhershëm të lëviz-jes së autoqefalistave edhe për faktin se Protopapa nuk ishte ortodoks në etiketë dhe në njohjen e realitetit kishtar. Megjithëse me besim të fortë në vetvete dhe me bindje të qartë për lëvizjen që kishte ndërmarrë ai ishte larguar ngaShqipëria në vitin 1944 në moshën 19 vjeç, dhe si rrjedhojë as njohja e përkryer e shqipes nuk mjaftonte për të zgjedhur në Shqipëri njerëzit e përshtatshëm për të bashkëpunuar.
Nga pala tjetër në zgjedhjet e reja për komisionin kishtar të Shën Gjergjit e morën fuqinë simpatizantët e imzot Janullatosit të cilët tllluan një presion real ndaj at Liolinit. Rrethanat njerëzore me të cilat u për-ball Urata ia zunë vendin shpejt ide-alizmit të vitit 1992. Nga mëdyshja fillestare at Arturi do të përparonte në një lidhje private me imzot Janullatosin në vitin 1996, deri sa u detyrua të shprehë botërisht qëndrim-in e tij në fund të dimrit të vitit 2001.
Ndërsa imzot Anastasios fuqizo-hej dita ditës autoqefalistat filluan të shpërbëheshin. Gazeta "Autoqefalia" nuk qarkulloi më dhe intelektualë seriozë u tërhoqën nga qëndrimet publike kundër imzot Janullatosit. Shkallë - shkallë fuqinë për të për-faqësuar problemin e autoqefalisë në shtyp e morën elementët jo ortodok-së, disa prej tyre ekstremistë të djathtë, duke e shndërruar këtë çësht-je kishtare në një temë për përfitime * personale; ortodoksia për ta ishte ali-bia që u shërbeu për të përmbushur ambicjet & tyre politike. Dhe për të bindur opinionin pub^jk se kishin të drejtë arritën edhe në shpifje kundër Kryepeshkopit Anastasios. Ndërsa Kryeurata nga- ana e tij sajoi akuza kundër at Liolinit dhe at Kojës, të cilat filluan të pëshpëriten dhe të përhapen nga njerëzit e imzot Janullatos me efekt emocional tek besimtarët. Me të njëjtat forma filloi dhe çmitizimi i Nolit: ai paskesh lënë një "kopile" në Shqipëri, e cila jetoka në Tiranë.
Termat që ka përdorur Kryepeshkopi publikisht për Nolin kanë qenë shumë të rrallë dhe nuk është përmendur asnjëherë aspekti i tij kishtar por janë përdorur vetëm terma pa përcaktime si p.sh. "Noli, biri i Shqipërisë", gjë që nuk hedh poshtë ato që shkruhen pa të drejtë për figurën e Nolit nga të gjitha ecniklopeditë greke, duke përfshirë dhe tekstet e Patrikanës. Por me këtii formë ai iu ka hedhur hi syve të gjithë atyre që e kanë kaluar këtë dhjetëvjeçar midis mëdyshjeve për të pranuar krizën e tyre personale, e cila ka ndikimin e saj për gjendjen ku është katandisur kisha ortodokse shqiptare sot.

VlJON NE NUMERIN E ARDHSHEM

----------


## angeldust

Thank you shendelli qe na i sjell keto shkrime.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shendelli

KY SHKIM NUK ESHTE VAZHDIM I ME TE PARSHMIT

Shoqata "Zoi" dhe imzot Anastasios

Shumë është fblur për bëmat e irnzot Janqllatosit dhe për natyrën e tij hirplote por disa të dhëna biografike të mugëta janë anashkaluar vitet e fun-dit, në një kohë që para viteve '90 këto përsëriteshin sa herë që Janullatos vinte kandidaturën për mitro polit në Greqi por nuk votohej për shkak të së kalu-aiës së'tij si anëtar i një shoqate fondamentaliste. Vëllazëria e teologëve "Zoi" (Jeta) është një shoqatë parakishtare e themeluar në fillim të shekullit XX. Gjatë hiftës civile në Greqi (1945 -1949) kjo shoqatë, e cila kishte krijuar një rrjet shumë të fuqishëm me njeiëz dhe libra në gjithë Greqinë, u betua para mbretit të ndërmarrë luftën propogandistike kundër të majtëve. Pra duke i lënë punët e Zotit për të cilat ishte themeluar, "Zoi" u radhit krah gjeneralit Napoleon Zervas, i cili masakroi dhe dëboi me for-cë popullsinë çaine nga trqjet e tyre legjitime.
Anastasios u fut në këtë shoqatë qysh i vogël por në vitin 1947 u bë anëtar i plotë dhe dha premtimet se do të jetojë deri në ftind te jetës së tij si anëtar i vëllazërisë "në virgjëri, skamje dhe bindje". Në vitin 1%7, menjëherë mbas grushtit të shtetit në Greqi, shoqata fondamentaliste "Zoi" mori pushtetin kishtar. Gjatë diktaturës u bënë shumë sakrilegje nga kryepeshkopi akademik Jeronimos Koconis, i emëiu-ar antikanonikisht ngajunta ushtarake dhe jo i zgjed-hur nga Sinodi, i cili në vitin 1972 shuguroi si asis-tent të tij aiqimundritin Anastasios Janullatos duke i dhënë titullin Peshkop i Andrucës, Mbas riven-dosjes së kishës kanonike dhe ngujimit të përjet-shëm të imzot Koconis në një manastir në ishullin Tinos, Anastasios nuk mundi kurrë të bëhej mitro-polit, pra nuk kishte zonë kishtare dhe nuk ishte anë-tar i SinodiL Gjatë diktaturës ai u bë profesor i Uni-versitetit të Athinës dhe ky ishte i vetmi post që kishle, deri sa u zgjodh nga Palrikana për në Shqipëri. Pëipjekjet për t'u bërë Pairik i Aleksandrisë në Egjipt përfunduan me përzënjen e tij nga Patriku plak Parthenios, i cili e nuhati se Janullatos nuk kishte shkuar për të bëtë mision në Afrikë. Kjo ishte situata e tij në vitin 1991.  Kur shoqata famëkeqe "Zoi" nga një organizëm i fuqishëm kombëtar u kthye në një damkë në Gre-qi imzot Janullatos filloi të largohej por kjo nuk u bë kurrë në realitet. Megjithëse Anastasios ishte larguar si anëtar i plotë i vëllazërisë, ai mbeti i bet-uar në idealet dhe mënyrën e të punuarit të shoqatës "Za". Laigimi i tij nga '2bi" ishte vetëm një mënyrc për të dalë nga periferia, dhe kjo u duk qartë kur ai themeloi shoqatën misioiiarc "Porefthentes"; të gjithë anëtarët e kësaj shoqate ishin dhe janë anëtarë të grupimeve të shoqatës "Zoi".
Dërgimi i imzot Anastasios në Shqipëri u kon-sideaia si një rast i rënë nga qielli për shoqatën parak-ishtare "Zoi", të periterizuar që nga viti 1975, e cila dërgoi në Shqipëri gjithë stafin e kryepeshkopit, që nga gjellëbëreset e deri tek sekretarja e tij personale, motra Argjiro. Bashkimi studentori shoqatës "Zoi" filloi organizimin e kampeve të fëmijëve ortodoksë në Shqipëri sipas modeleve bajate të puritanëve nacionalistë grekë të viteve '60.
Seminari teologjik në Durrës mblodhi mësimd-hënës pa studime të përshtatshme teologjike, vetëm e vetëm sepse këto ishin të lidhur me shoqatën 'Zoi" dhe i përshtaleshin frymës së imzot Anastasios. Megjithë thinjet e shtirura të Kryepeshkopit për mision në Shqipëri, njerëz me përgatitje të lartë teologjike dhe qëndrim të pastër ortodoks nuk u pranuan të japin mësim në seminar, sepse këta nuk ishin të atij brumi që i deshte Anastasios. Ndërsa disa prittërinj - murgj nga Mali i Shenjtë, të cilët nuk njiheshin më parë me peshkopin e Andrucës, u larguan nga Shqipëria të tmerruar nga metodat dik-tatoriale të Janullatosit dhe pretendimet e tij për t'u trajtuar nga bashkëpunëtoret e tij si "papa" i dytë.
Oborri i Kryepeshkopit
Në vijim Kryepeshkopi u tregua-shiimë i rez-ervuar për njerëzit që do të futeshin në Shqipëri nga Greqia sidomos mbas dëbimit lë anqimandritit Krisos-tomos, i cili kudo që shkonte në Shqipëri nuk trem-bej të mbushte makinën plot me hartatë Shqipërisë, ku pjesa e Jugut paraqitej me ngjyrë të verdhë me mbishkrimin: Vorios Ipiros. Shumicae misionarëve punonin dhe punojnë jashtë kryepeshkopatës ose nëpër rrethe. Ndërsa në rezidencën e kryepeshkopit në Trupin Diplomatik kralias dy priftërinjve që ai solli nga Greqia në vitin 1991, irnzot Janullatos zgjod-hi dhe një filolog minoritar nga Dropulli si përk-thyes, kryetarin e sotëm të Omonias, zotin Vangjel Dule, i cili dhejetoi në rezidencën e Kiyepeshkopit për pesë vjet, deri sa hodhi kandidaturën për deputet në zgjedhjet e vitit 19%.
Teologu i vetëtn i mbetur nga brezi i vjetër, i ndjeri Dhimitër Beduli, megjithëse ater të tetëdhje-tave u dha trup e shpirt në rimëkëmbjen e kishës deri sa mbylli sytë'në janar të vitit 1996. Në vitin 1995 Beduli u dekorua.nga Patrikana Ekumenike me urdhërin e lartë "Arkond Mësues i Kishës".
Autor, përkthyes, mësimdhënës në serninar, psallt dhe predikator, Beduli e shihte ekzistencën e kishës në Shqipëri vetëm nëpërmjet pranisë së imzot Jan-ullatosit, dhe si rrjedhojë ata që e pasonin, në fjal-imin e tronëzimit të Anastasios, i quajti "elementi i shëndoshë ortodoks", duke iu kundërvënë At Liolin-it i cili përfaqësonte elementin "jo të shëndoshë" të kishës.
Beduli e ndihmoi Kryepeshkopin për t'u ambientuar metealitetin vendas dhe për çdo pikëpyetje që lindte në lidhje me të kaluarën, ai ishte përgjigua e vetme. Megjithëse mimritar, në punën e shkiuar të Bedulit nuk kemi të dhëna të një nacionalisti grek.

Beduli ishte arsimuar në Greqi dhe në Rumani me bursë nga Kryepeshkopi Visarion Xhu vani (1929 -1936). I sfilitur nga mosha e thyer dhe problemet shëndetësore, Beduli gjeti me ardhjen e Kryepeshko-pjt Anastasios njeriun e përshtatshëm për të punuar në kishë ato pak ditë që i kishin mbclur. Pavarësisht se ai jetoi dhe veproi në Shqipëri para dhe pas dik-taturës, është vështirë të flitet për pikëpamjet e tij mbi marrëdhënjet shqiptaro - greke. Si minoritar Beduli mund të ketë pasur simpati për lëvizjen filo-greke të ortodoksëve shqiptarë dhe për peshkop Kurillën, të cilit i pëiktheu dhe një libër në shqip nga greqishtja.
Sot në oborrin e kryepeshkopatës ekzistojnë tre priftërinj atqimandritë nga Greqia, dy prej të cilëve kanë mësuar shqip dhe janë familjarizuar me prob-lemet dhe hallet e shqiptarëve. Që të tre janë kandi-datë për peshkopë në Shqipëri, njëri në Mitropolinë vakante të Gjirokastrës, tjetri si peshkop asistent i Kryepeshkopit, post i cili u krijua me vdekjen e Peshkopit të Apollonisë vitin e kaluar dhe i treti ekziston si urgjencë në qoftë se vdes një nga tre peshkopët ekzistues, përderisa nga 120 priftërinjtë e shuguruar nga imzot Anastasios këtë dhjetëvjeçar nuk ekziston asnjë prift i pamartuar shqiptar. Përveç këtyre në Shqipëri ndodhen shumë klerikë dhe laikë nga Greqia, ose me origjinë greke nga ShBA. Kan-didatët e paktë shqiptarë për peshkopë u detyruan të largohen nga Shqipëria sepse sipas imagjinatës dhe intuitës së pagabueshme të imzot Janullatosit këta përbënin "nrezik" për ngritjen në rangun e peshkopiL
Krahas seminarit të ashtuquajtur "Akademia Teologjike" afër Durrësit, i cili për nga cilësia e mësimdhënjes zor se ia anrin një shkolle të mesme kishtare (asnjë nga pedagogët grekë nuk ka dok-toratë dhe vetëm njëri ka master, kur në Greqi ekzis-tojnë me dhjetëra doktorë të teologjisë të papunë), është hapur shkolla e mesme kishtare në Gjirokastër. Në këtë rast nuk ekziston drojtje dhe rezervë nga misionarët grekë për të ndërthurur pa doreza punën kombëtare me atë fetare së bashku. Nga vendasit në këtë shkollë japin mësim dy teologë minoritarë: Pirro Kondili dhe Spiro Papa, që të dy të diplomuar ne Universitelin e Athinës. Imzot Janullatos ishte infor-muar disa herë se të dy zotërinjtë ishin marrë me aktivitet të hapur antishqiptar në Athinë, i pari si aktivist i shoqatës vorioepirote "Sfeva" dhe i dyti si veprimtar i shoqatës studentore fashiste "Fek". Me trazirat e njohura të Omonias, Kondili, i cili plus punëve të tjera të mira kishte përtcthyer dhe librat e të ndjerit Sevastianos në shqip, u arrestua nga qev-eria shqiptare, gjë që shkaktoi bujë dhe reagirne në Athinë.
Pyetja që nuk kërkon përgjigje është: Përse nuk u pranuan të japin mësim në seminarin e Durrësit dhe në shkollën e mesme kishtare të Gjirokastrës teologë jo minoritarë, me studime më të avancuara kishtare nga mësimdhënësit ekzistues, duke përf-shirë dhe autorin e këtij shkrimi? Në një kishë me të vërtetë ortodokse nuk ka vend uniformiteti i mendimeve, ashtu siç nuk ekziston në kishat e tjera ortodokse. Aq më tepër kur në Shqipëri kemi një situatë më se të politizuar në kishë. Gjithmonë kanë ekzistuar debate dhe mosmarrëveshje, kritika të hapura ndaj peshkopëve, deri në presione për t'i . detyruar të japin dorëheqje, dhe prapë pajtime dhe debate të reja, sepse kisha është pjesë e shoqërisë e cila nuk mund t'i nënshtrohet politikës së jashtme greke.
Janullatos si kandidat për . çmimin Nobel
Pa dyshim fenomeni "Janullatos" ka krijuar debate, përçarje dhe situata në Shqipëri dhe në Gre-qi. I ftiqizuar si asnjëherë, sot Fortlumturia e tij për-piqet të përjetësojë emrin e tij në historinë e Gre-qisë. Por ama ai është i bindur se shqiptarët aq të domosdoshëm sa i kanë mitet aq dhe të lehtë e kanë t' i zëvendësqjnë a t' i rrëzojnë ato. Imzot Anastasios u shugurua peshkop në mënyrë antikanonike nga kryepeshkopi i emëruar i juntës ushtarake Jeroni-nxxs Kocoriis. Ai u ftunëzua kiyepeshkoplië inënyrë jo kanonike dhe e drejtoi Kishën Autoqefale Ortcxlokse të Shqipërisë në një statut kryekëput antikanonik që nga viti 1992 deri në vitin 1998.
Zoti Janullatos u ngul në Shqipëri pa vullnetin e grigjës së tij, luftoi me të gjitha format për të fituar përhershmërinë e qëndrimit të tij atje dhe u mbështet me forcë nga të gjitha qeveritë greke të këtyre dhjetë yjetëve. Dy kryeministrat grekë të dy partive të kundërta, Micotaqis dhe Papandreu, deklaruan, në vitin 1993 dhe 19% përicatësisht, të njëjtin vendim se, "në qoftë se qeveria shqiptare do të dëbojë Kryepeshkopin Anastasios, qeveria greke do të dëbqjë të gjithë emigrantët shqiptarë nga Greqia!".


Nuk është vërtetuar nëse zoti Janullatos është "agjent', siç e kanë cilësuar disa nga autoqefalistat por është e dokumentuar se ai u zgjodh si eksark i Patrikanës me propozimin e ish ministrit të punëve të jashtme të Greqisë zotit Antonios Samaras, i cili sot drejton një parti pak më të djathtë nga e djathta tradicionale greke. Edhe sot zgjedhja e një kryepeshkopi nën juridiksionin apo influencën e Patrikanës kalohet për miratim nga Ministria e Jashtme e Greqisë dhe nëse nuk aprovohet emri i tij nga Ministri, atëherë paraqiten nga Patrikana kan-didatë të tjerë, ashtu siç ndodhi me zgjedhjen e kryepeshkopit të sotëm të kishës greke në ShBA, i cili u miratua nga Ministri mbasi kandidati fillestar i Patrikanës nuk u pranua.
Imzot Janullatos, i cili dallohet për eiokuencë dhe tërthorizma në intervistat e tij, nuk hezitoi të kri-tikojë direkt, me apo pa të drejtë, të gjitha qeveritë shqiptare të këtij dhjetëvjeçari, por nuk tha kurrë asnjë fjalë kundër persekutimit masiv dhe opera-cioneve të policisë greke kundër turmave të përvua-jtura të emigrantëve shqiptarë në Greqi. Në ngjarjet e vitit 1997, kur në Tiranë ishte shpallur gjendja e jashtëzakonshme dlie ishte vendosur shtetrpethimi, imzot Janullatos kishte të gjitha mundësitë të shfaqej në mesnatë para një grupi gazetarësh greke, tek sheshi "Skënderbej", ku me nota heroike iu drejtoi një thirrje në greqisht ortodoksëve shqiptarë: "Këtu do të rri gjer në fund me ju!", e cila u transmetua direkt nga të gjitha kanalet televizive greke dhe u përdor si "shembull vetëflijimi për shqiptarët harbutë". Me gjithë natyrën erudite dhe në sipërfaqe liberale, meto-dat e Janullatosit kanë qenë dhe janë rëndom dem-agogjike, të cilat i bën të besueshme vetëm prcstigji që ka krijuar në sajë të gjendjes së mjerueshme të Shqipërisë.
Landari i dekorimeve të Imzot Janullatbsit, krye-sisht në Greqi të paktën një herë në muaj, filloi dhë vazhdon të bëhet nga forumet greke, ose me influ-encën e tyre jashtë Greqisë. Pranimi i Kryepeshko-pit të Shqipërisë si anëtar korrespondent i Akademisë së Athinës në vitin 1994 u bë me motivacionin: "Për punën e madhe për të organizuar kishën ortodokse të Shqipërisë, e cila përbëhet kryesisht nga vorioepirotë grekë". la vlen të përmendet se e dëgjuam këtë xhevahir të akademikut Dhespo-topoulos në praninë e Ambasadorit të Shqipërisë në Athinë!
Në vitin 1999 imzot Anastasios u dekonja në Selanik nga foaimi më i madh grek "Këshilli i grekëve të mërguai", me seli në ShBA. Fjalae imzot Janullatosit atje ishte një himn mbi universalitelin e helenizmit. A do të dekorohej kryepeshkopi ynë nga ky tbrum i grckëve të gjithë botës nëse do të ishte shqiptar? Kandidimi i tij për çmimin Nobel për paqe këtë vit u propozua në gazetën greke ' TCathimerini'' nga deputeti i djalhtë grek Joanis Pale-okrasas, ish ministër i qeverisë së zotit Micotaqis, me të cilin kryepeshkopin tonë e lidh një miqësi vël-lazërore qysh nga ditët që kaluan së bashku në shoqatën fashiste' "Zoi''. Është i njohur në Greqi roli i këtij deputeti i cili i ka shprehur hapur simpatitë e tij për ditët e juntes kishtare dhe ngatërresat që ka sjellë në marrëdhënjet e kishës me shtetin në Greqi.


Në vend të përfundimit
Me gjithë fjalët e ëmbëla1 të imzot Janullatosit dhe me gjithë lirikën e himneve të ithtarëve të tij rrogëtarë, Imzot Anastasios na dëshmoi këta dhjetë vjet se personaliteti i tij anon më tepër nga polkika dhe më pak ose aspak nga spiritualiteti ortodoks.
I kujtojmë Fortlumturisë së Tij se vërtet ai ka ndrydhjet e tij si i periferizuar për disa dhjetëvjeçaië në Greqi, ndjenja të cilat e bëjnë të shkarkohet duke shtypur"kundërshtarël" e tij sotqë ka ftiqi, siç veproi me at Theofan Kojën dhe me të tjeië, por ama imzot Janullatosit megjithë përjashtimin nga Sinodi, nuk iu ndalua kunë nga i ndjeri tatyepeshkop i Greqisë Ser-afim lë krijojë shoqata, të punqjë në kishën e Greqisë, qoftë dhe me detyra jo të rëndësishme dhe iu dha e drejta të shkojë dhe të punojë në kisha të tjera. Ai nuk u dëbua nga Kisha e Greqisë siç janë përjash-tuar sot qytetarë shqiptarë nga shëtbimi fetar në kishat shqiptare në Shqipëri dhe jashtë saj, për shkak të mendimeve të kundërta që kanë shprchur ndaj shen-jtërisë ex officio të zotit Janullatos.
Zhvillimet në kishën ortodokse në Shqipëri nuk e kanë preokupuar asnjëherë seriozisht opinionin shqiptar. Për shkak të mosnjohjes së realitetit fetar kanë shpërthyer pasqja që kanë ndikuar më shumë për keq sesa për miië, ndërsa për shkak lë përfitimeve ekonomike dhe politike është treguar një indiferen-tizëm i qëllimshëm duke i shtyrë kësisoj besimtarët ortcxloksë në një pozitë krize me besimin e tyre ose në veprime çoroditëse.
Me zgjedhjet që sapo u zhvilluan thuhet se Shqipëria po futet në etapën e pastranzicionjf. Në qoftë se kjo vërtetohet atëherë i njëjti nocion vien njësoj edhe për kishën ortodokse si pjesë e slioqëri.së shqiptare. Presim te fillojë një dialog i pjekur, lute-mi që Kryepeshkopi të pranqjë procedurat ortodokse përtëdebatuaredhe me ataqë i konsideron si kundër-shtarë, sidomos tani në prag të Statutit të ri dhe të Kongresit kishtar që po përgatitet. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë kisha jonë do të dalë nga kriza ekzistuese.
Thelbi i gjithë këtij shkrimi është se në Shqipëri, ku nuk ekziston ende mendimi teologjik, nëpërmjet influencës greke të këtyre dhjetë vjetëve Ortodoksia ka humbur shumë dhe për fat të keq ajo vazhdon të rrjedhë në hullinë e prapamendimeve dhe të ambicjeve personale dhe kolektive.
(Autori i këtij shkrimi, i diplomuar për teologjinë Universitetin e Athinës, Greqi, është student pasuniversitar dhe mësimdhënës në degën e studimeve greke të Universitetit Shtetëror të OHio-s)

----------


## Seminarist

Shendelli, une ne te kundert do te rezervohesha te thoja ndonje gje falenderimi,  pasi ti perflet pa arsye, ne nje vend ku njeri nuk te kupton mire, edhe ku pritet me siguri reagimi im, nje Figure Kishtare, qe sidoqofte eshte Figure Kishtare. Kete nuk e kupton qe se kupton dot brezi komunist brenda edhe jashte kufirit!

Sidoqofte, ja une te lashe te mbaroje i qete...

se shpejti do te kesh pergjigjen time, nje pergjigje personale ndaj shkrimit te Fatmir Foti Cicit!

Jo te gjithe ortodokset bejne nje sy qorr e nje vesh shurdh kur vjen puna per Kreun e Kishes!

----------


## shendelli

O Klod nuk me ke shpjeguar ne rradhe te pare se cfar po "perflas" e verteta eshte aty dhe nese nuk do ta shohesh e ti besh bisht beji. Ndersa ti si i krishter i "mire" po me gjykon. Mos gjyko te mos gjykohesh. Une po te paralajmeroj po te them qe sjam i krishter i mire ashtu sic e konsideron ti veten tende te pagabueshem qe mendon ne menyre absolutiste se Janullatusi eshte i arte sikur ai nuk eshte njeri por shenjt i pagabueshem. 
Cfar do te thuash me "figure kishtare" qe per ta nuk duhet te flasim se do te na bjere ndonje rrufe ne koke nga qe zoti do te zemerohet me ne. Te lutem mund te mos flisni me per komunizmin se edhe ndonje meteor kur te bjere ne toke do tia hidhni fajin komunizmit. Per me teper une keto shkrime po i bej publike qe te mos besh nje sy qorr e nje vesh shurdh. Ajo qe me vjen keq me ty eshte se ti nuk pranon qe ekziston nje problem por mundohesh ta konsiderosh sikur nuk ka asgje per tu shqetesuar por thjesht jane ngritur nje grup njerzish qe ti mund tu vesh emrin komunist, islamist etj etj pa piken e problemit.

----------


## shendelli

Përse ndalohet gjuha shqipe në kishën ortodokse të 
Sarandës? 

Historikisht qyteti i Sarandës ka qenë i pabanuar dhe 
jo më shumë se një port i vogël, i cili u zhvillua në 
një qendër tregëtare në kohën e Zogut dhe më pas u 
popullua gradualisht nga fshatrat përreth, duke 
përfshirë dhe një numër minoritarësh grekë, sidomos 
pas Luftës. Prandaj dhe qyteti i Sarandës nuk është 
konsideruar si zonë minoritare dhe nuk ka pasur 
shkollë greke gjatë diktaturës, në një kohë që shkolla 
greke ekzistonin dhe vijojnë dhe sot në të gjitha 
fshatrat greqishtfolëse te rrethit të Sarandës. 

Në një nga rrugët hyrëse të Sarandës ngrihet kisha e 
re dhe madhështore e Shën Harallambit, e cila u 
ndërtua para disa vjetësh e investuar nga Banka e 
Greqisë. Më parë kisha funksiononte tek 'shtëpia e 
beut', siç quhet nga vendasit, në katin e poshtëm të 
shtëpisë së restauruar bukur, ndërsa kati i sipërm 
ishte dhe është banesa e priftit famulltar At Kristo 
Papa, i ardhur enkas nga fshati minoritar Aliko si 
meshëtar i vetëm i Sarandës. At Kristoja u shugurua 
prift në vitin 1991 në Greqi dhe mbasi ndenji për ca 
kohë nëpër manastire greke, për të mësuar shpejt e 
shpejt punët e priftërisë, erdhi dhe u ngul në 
Sarandë, i dërguar nga Fortlumturia e tij Kryepeshkopi 
i Tiranës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë Anastasios 
(Janullatos). 

Duke kaluar përmes situatash të paparashikuara Kisha 
Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë ka sot tre statute 
dhe përgatitet këtë vit për të katërtin. Në statutin 
kishtar të vitit 1922 dhe në atë të vitit 1929, në 
nenin 3 thuhet se 'gjuha zyrtare është shqipja', 
pavarësisht se në nenin 10 të vitit 1922 lejohet të 
përdoren dhe gjuhë të tjera për arsye praktike të asaj 
kohe. Në statutin kishtar të vitit 1950, në nenin 3, 
shtohet se 'mund të përdoren dhe gjuhë të tjera'. Kjo 
ishte e diktuar nga Moska e cila ishte e interesuar 
për pakicat sllave në Shqipëri, por në fakt është më 
se e arsyeshme lejimi i gjuhëve të tjera për pakicat 
me kombësi jo shqiptare. 

Në një procedurë rreptësisht ligjore gjuha greke mund 
të lejohet vetëm atje ku ekzistojnë zona të shpallura 
si minoritare, ku lëvrohet gjuha greke nëpër shkolla, 
gjë që do të lehtësonte dhe besimtarët në të kuptuarit 
e shërbesave, pavarësisht se ato nuk janë përkthyer 
ende në greqishten e re. Por në një perspektivë 
ortodokse greqishtja mund të lejohet edhe në qytetin e 
Sarandës, ku ekzistojnë një numër i konsiderueshëm 
minoritarësh, pavarësisht se qeveria lejon apo jo 
shkolla greke. E them këtë se në qoftë se do të 
ndodhte e kundërta, domethënë në qoftë se do t'iu 
ndalohej përdorimi i greqishtes në kishë minoritarëve 
grekë, autori i këtij shkrimi prapë do të shkruante në 
mbrojtje të mirëkuptimit dhe të bashkëjetesës së 
popullsisë sarandjote. 

Por në Sarandë ndodh e kundërta. Llogjika ka rënë në 
absurd dhe përdoret një qind për qind greqishtja. 
Gjatë shërbesave përdoret gjuha origjinale bizantine, 
ndërsa gjatë predikimeve dhe komunikimit me besimtarët 
përdoret greqishtja e re. Psallti këndon për tri orë 
bashkë me priftin vetëm në greqisht. Kur meshën e 
këndon kori i vajzave gjuha është po greke ndërsa 
zonjusha që drejton korin vjen apostafat nga Janina. 

Kisha është marrë plotësisht, dhe duket se 
përgjithmonë, nga minoritarët, të drejtuar nga 
misionarët e ardhur prej Greqie, sepse 'kishën e 
ndërtuan grekët dhe ne jemi shumica'. Ndërsa 
shqiptarët, përderisa nuk iu pëlqeka greqishtja, janë 
lënë në mëshirë të protestantëve, të dëshmimtarëve të 
Jahovit dhe gjithë feve të tjera që i bien Shqipërisë 
kryq e tërthor (Dhe sigurisht, në mëshirë të skamjes 
dhe të pakove që vijnë rrallë e tek e dendur nga 
Greqia). Shqiptarët janë të lirë të ndjekin çfarëdo fe 
që ua do ënda apo nevoja, por kur iu privohet e drejta 
të meshohen në gjuhën e tyre, në vendin e tyre, në 
kishën e etërve të tyre, në kohë paqeje, ky është 
mëkat mbi mëkatë! 

At Kristoja është prift me dije fetare të kufizuara 
por njeri i ndershëm dhe punëtor, pavarësisht se disa 
ish - anëtarë të pleqësisë kishtare e kanë akuzuar për 
shitje me para të ndihmave që Kryepeshkopi dërgon 
vazhdimisht në kishën e Sarandës falas, nëpërmjet 
shoqatave të krishtera dhe bamirëse greke. Urata ka 
vuajtur si 'i deklasuar' në kohën e diktaturës dhe 
profesionin e mësuesit të gjuhës shqipe e ka braktisur 
shpejt. I biri, Leonidha, vijoi shkollën e mesme shqip 
në Shqipëri dhe gjatë emigrimit në Greqi studjoi në 
Universitetin e Selanikut ku u diplomua për inxhinjer 
dhe njëkohësisht mësoi artin e të kënduarit në kishë. 
U kthye në Sarandë i ftuar nga Kryepeshkopi Anastasios 
për të ndërmarrë përgjegjësinë e punimeve për 
ndërtimin e kishës. Ai është dhe psallti i vetëm i 
kishës i cili ndihmon të atin gjatë shërbesave. 

Papa Kristos është kryetar i pleqësisë kishtare ku 
janë emëruar nga vetë ai edhe tre anëtarë shqipfolës, 
si përfaqësues të 'minoritetit shqiptar' në Sarandë. 
Këta janë në gjendje dhe duhet të flasin greqisht e 
cila ështe dhe gjuha zyrtare e mbledhjeve, ku 
zakonisht ndodhet shpesh përfaqësuesi grek i 
Kryepeshkopit. Gjatë këtyre dhjetë vjetëve që te tre 
përfaqësuesit e Anastasios ishin priftërinj 
arqimandritë nga Greqia nga të cilët vetëm njëri mësoi 
disa fjalë shqip. Ishte i famshmi arqimandrit 
Krisostomos Majdhonis, i dëbuar nga Shqipëria në vitin 
1994, mbasi u kap në flagrancë duke ushtruar aktivitet 
të hapur antishqiptar. 

Para se të ndërtohej kisha e re shërbesat kryheshin në 
kishëzën e vogël dhe, mbas dëbimit të Krisostomos, 
për pasojë së të cilit u dëbuan nga Greqia mbi 60.000 
emigrantë shqiptarë brenda tri ditëve, përgjegjës për 
Sarandën u caktua nga Fortlumtuaria e tij arqimandriti 
Efrem Simonopetritis, një klerik i ushtrisë greke me 
gradën Major, i cili vijon edhe sot të marrë pensionin 
nga ushtria greke. Krepeshkopi Anastasios, kur në 
vitin 1996 u pyet për lidhjen e Efremit me ushtrinë 
greke tha me siklet se 'ai erdhi nga Mali i Shenjtë', 
pa e mohuar të vërtetën për të kaluarën e Major 
Efremit para se të shkonte në Mal të Shenjtë. Por në 
qoftë se ai është 'murg në Mal të Shenjtë' në Greqi, 
përse u vendos përgjithmonë në Shqipëri? Ai sot është 
igumen i Manastirit të Ardenicës në Fier, i vetmi 
manastir i organizuar në Shqipëri ku po punon me zell 
dhe durim per t'iu mësuar artin asketik disa të rinjve 
shqiptarë, të cilët kanë dhënë shenjat premtuese të 
rishtarit të murgjërisë. 

Kjo nuk thuhet për të denigruar një klerik të Krishtit 
sesa për të bërë të qartë se njerëzit që janë caktuar 
për të drejtuar si administratorë kishën e Sarandës 
nuk kanë pasur dhe nuk kanë vetitë dhe bagazhin e 
duhur për të kuptuar me paanshmëri se Saranda, e cila 
ekziston në historiografinë greke si 'vend 100% grek', 
nuk është e tillë, dhe nëse ekziston mundësia të 
shpërthejë një konflikt në Jug ai do të jetë në 
Sarandë, nëse nuk i vihet gishti plagës. 

Në vitin 1995 gjatë kremtimit të Pashkëve në Sarandë 
plasi një konflikt midis besimtarëve shqipfolës dhe 
atyre greqishtfolës. Ishte e Premtja e Madhe kur, për 
të zbutur situatën, dy studentë të teologjisë nga 
Saranda, të cilët kishin ardhur të dërguar nga imzot 
Anastasios të ndihmonin si psalltë, ndërhynë tek At 
Efremi që të lejonte të psallej diçka në shqip gjatë 
procesionit të Epitafit nëpër rrugët e Sarandës. 'Këtu 
janë të gjithë grekë!', tha oshënaria e tij dhe u skuq 
i tëri nga inati. 'Ata që nuk duan greqisht nuk janë 
tanët'. 

Kryepeshkopi u informua me shkrim dhe me gojë për 
konfliktin dhe për qëndrimin e At Efremit, por ai në 
vend që të merrte një vendim shtoi ndihmat ekonomike 
për Sarandën. Kur vetë ai vjen në Sarandë, disa herë 
në vit, psall diçka në shqip, sa për t'u hedhur hi 
syve atyre pak njerëzve besëmirë që guxojnë t'i 
shprehin diçka. 'Nuk më dëgjojnë', thotë pa teklif. 
Saranda, si zonë kishtare është nën juridiksionin e 
Mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës, e cila është e vetmja 
mitropoli pa peshkop. Pra, përgjegjës direkt në 
emërimin e të gjithë personelit kishtar dhe të çdo 
hollësie që ka lidhje me kishën është Kryepeshkopi, i 
cili figuron si administrator dhe emri i tij 
përkujtohet në meshë si 'Kryepiskopi ynë' në të gjitha 
kishat e mitropolisë. Ai e emëroi At Efremin në 
Sarandë dhe, mbas episodeve, po ai e emëroi më lart 
akoma, si igumen të Ardenicës. 

Kjo histori, e cila tingëllon si rrëfenjëz, ka dhjetë 
vjet dhe askush nga autoqefalistat, të cilët nuk 
reshtën së shkruari për vite me radhë, nuk thanë asnjë 
gjysmë fjale për situatën ndjellakeqe të Sarandës. 
Nëse mbulohet dielli me shoshë, kjo bëhet për dhjetë 
vjet tashmë në Sarandë. 

Problemi kishtar i Sarandës do të marrë trajtë më të 
plotë dhe të pakthyeshme me shugurimin e një prifti 
grek si Mitropolit të Gjirokastrës. Kjo mund të bëhet 
pa zhurmë dhe ka të ngjarë të ndodhë menjëherë mbas 
zgjedhjeve. Vetë Kryepeshkopi, mbasi duket se e mbylli 
frontin e rezistencës të autoqefalistave, nuk e do një 
shugurim të tillë sepse ai mund t'a drejtojë shumë 
lehtë zonën duke e pasur vetë në dorë, aq më tepër kur 
atje ka dërguar disa priftërinj nga Greqia. Mirëpo 
janë shfaqur disa presione nga jashtë për procedurat 
kanonike, të cilat në Shqipëri nuk janë ruajtur siç 
duhet. 

Gjithashtu në Athinë pëshpëritet se mosha dhe 
problemet shëndetësore të Janullatosit mund të 
krijojnë një situatë të pakontrolluar, për pasojë në 
Gjirokastër mund të mos shugurohet kurrë peshkopi i 
shumëpritur grek. Qeveria greke me takt ka bërë 
sugjerime që mitropolia e Gjirokastrës duhet të fitojë 
një peshkop grek, përderisa perhershmëria e Anastasios 
në Shqipëri u arrit dhe ka rrezik që minoriteti grek 
të mbetet pa peshkop fare ose me peshkop shqiptar. 

Por ata që e njohin demografinë e Jugut dinë se edhe 
në rang mitropolie grekët nuk janë shumica e 
ortodoksëve. Bëhet fjalë edhe për disa fshatra 
shqiptare të cilat kanë treguar një farë lëkundjeje në 
pritje. Ndërsa vitin e kaluar një shoqatë e fshatrave 
shqiptare ortodokse të Zagorisë ka kërkuar nga 
Ministri i Jashtëm grek Jeorgjios Papandreu që të 
njihet kombësia greke e fshatrave të kësaj zone. Ky 
demarsh u bë në prag të regjistrimit të emigrantëve 
shqiptarë në Athinë për dhënjen e kartës së gjelbër. 

Pra, Imzot Anastasios i ka bërë planet përgatitore për 
të zgjidhur problemin e Sinodit, i cili ka dy peshkopë 
mangët: mitropolitin e Gjirokastrës dhe peshkopin 
asistent të kryepeshkopit, i cili vdiq vjet. 
Pavarësisht se ky ishte klinikisht i pamundur dhe pa 
detyra administrative, figuronte si anëtar i Sinodit, 
ndërsa tani situata është keqësuar sepse ekzistojnë 
tre nga pesë peshkopë që duhet të ketë Sinodi kanonik. 
Mbas plotësimit të vakancave të Sinodit radhën e ka 
statuti kishtar që po hartohet dhe pastaj kongresi 
kishtar. Ky do të vërë vulën edhe zyrtarisht të 
përhershmërisë së imzot Anastasios në Shqipëri. 

Në Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë ekziston 
një numër i papërfillshëm klerikësh dhe laikësh nga 
Greqia dhe ShBA, që të gjithë me kombësi greke. Këta 
kanë zënë kryet e vendit dhe drejtojnë pozitat kyçe të 
kishës, japin mësim në dy shkollat kishtare në 
Gjirokastër dhe në Durrës, dhe shumica prej tyre kanë 
mësuar gjuhën, nevojat dhe huqet e vendasve. Që të mos 
keqkuptohemi, këta nuk janë 'diversantë' por as të 
pavetëdijshëm për misionin e tyre. Tre arqimandritë 
grekë, domethënë priftërinj të pamartuar, kandidatë 
për peshkopë, janë në pritje për të rrokur rastin: 
arqimandritët Justinos, Dhimitrios dhe Theologos. 

Që të tre kanë vite në Shqipëri. Justinos dhe 
Theologos jetojnë dhe punojnë në Tiranë ndërsa 
Dhimitrios, 'Dhespoti i Gjirokastrës', siç e quajnë në 
Sarandë, punon disa ditë në Gjirokastër, si 
përfaqësues administrator i Kryepeshkopit në zyrat 
qendrore të Mitropolisë, dhe për fundjave shkon në 
Janinë ku shplodhet në manastirin e Shën Katerinës. 

At Justinos është dora e djathtë e kryepeshkopit. Në 
vitin 1996 At Justinos u propozua në Patrikanë nga 
Imzot Janullatos për t'u shuguruar peshkop asistent. 
Ishte një manovër e kryepeshkopit për të evituar tre 
priftërinjtë grekë (që ishin zgjedhur nga Patrikana në 
një ditë me të për t'u shuguruar peshkopë në Shqipëri 
por nuk ishin pranuar nga qeveria shqiptare), me të 
tjerë grekë që jetojnë prej kohësh në Shqipëri dhe 
janë familjarizuar me vendin dhe vendasit. Kjo u hodh 
poshtë nga Patrikana e cila vendosi menjëherë 
shugurimin e tyre pa praninë e Anastasios. Ky ishte 
një konflikt real por që dy versionet kishin dredhi 
dhe asnjëri nuk ishte në dobi të kishës. 

Arqimandriti Justinos është një nga kandidatët më të 
mundshëm për mitropolit. Përderisa është ndihmësi i 
kryepeshkopit ai duket si shumë i përshtatshëm për 
mbas vdekjes se imzot Anastasios. At Dhimitrios, i 
cili krenohet se nuk ka mësuar asnjë fjalë shqip, 
është peshkopi de facto i Gjirokastrës. Pra nëse tani 
Sinodit i mungojnë dy peshkopë, mbas vdekjes së një 
peshkopi ekzistues do t'i duhen tre peshkopë dhe në 
oborrin e kryepeshkopatës nuk ekziston asnjë prift i 
pamartuar shqiptar, por disa grekë nga të cilët tre 
janë piketuar fort. Kryepeshkopi ka shuguruar më shumë 
se njëqind priftërinj por asnjë të pamartuar. 'Qentë 
le të lehin, karvani shkon përpara'... 

I fundit në listë është At Theologos. Ashtu si 
Justinos e ka mësuar mjaft mirë shqipen. Atë nuk e 
kanë në sy të mirë sepse është në garë dhe konflikt të 
vazhdueshëm me At Justinos, por ai ka krijuar një 
rreth të gjerë të rinjsh dhe ka fituar reputacion në 
kryeqytet, gjë që mund të përdoret në qoftë se nuk 
shihet si e përshtatshme kandidatura e Dhimitrios, ose 
në qoftë se vdes njëri nga peshkopët ekzistues dhe do 
të duhen tre arqimandritë. At Efremi nuk është 
konsideruar si kandidat për dy arsye: edhe ai nuk 
gëzon respektin e Justinos, por ka dhe një ngatërresë 
kanonike dhe i është ndaluar të meshojë që para se të 
hynte në Shqipëri. Detyrat që kryen janë jashtë 
shërbesave fetare gjatë së cilave merr pjesë si murg. 
Por Perëndia e ka pajisur me shpresë dhe durim dhe 
përvoja tregoi se Shqipëria është vendi i çudirave; 
çdo gjë mund të bëjë vaki. 

Me çeljen e shkollës së mesme kishtare në Gjirokastër, 
pemët e së cilës do të duken qartë mbas disa vjetësh 
në Jug, vërshuan edhe misionarë të tjerë mësimdhënës. 
Nga vendasit atje jep mësim edhe delvinjoti Piro 
Kondili, i njohur për veprimtari antishqiptare gjatë 
viteve 1991  1996 në Greqi, si aktivist i shoqatës 
vorioepirote 'Sfeva', dhe i arrestuar në kohën e 
trazirave të Omonias. 

Një rol të dukshëm në çështjet kishtare ushtron dhe 
kreytari i sotëm i Omonias, Vangjel Dule, i cili për 
pesë vjet ishte përkthyes dhe shoqërues i imzot 
Anastasios me banim në rezidencën e atëhershme të 
kryepeshkopit, pranë Trupit Diplomatik. Pra, në këtë 
rrjet merimangash punët kishtare janë mpeksur keq dhe 
askush nuk merret seriozisht me to nga pala shqiptare, 
në një kohë që nënvleftësimi, shpërnjohja, 
kompromentimi me afate për hir të lehtësirave 
ekonomike, sjell pasoja të përherëshme në kurriz të 
popullatës shqiptare në Sarandë, aq më tepër kur 
problemi kishtar i Sarandës është politik dhe i lidhur 
pazgjithshmërisht me gjithë situatën në kishën 
ortodokse në Shqipëri. 

Një ndërhyrje për të përmirësuar situatën në Sarandë 
është e domosdoshme dhe e pashmangshme. Kjo mund të 
sendërtohet më së miri me ndërmjetësimin e At Artur 
Liolinit, i cili ka krijuar tashmë botërisht një urë 
komunikimi të sinqertë me kryepeshkopin Anastasios. 
Gjithashtu Prof. Dr Ylli Popa, këshilltari i ligjshëm 
i Kryepeshkopit që nga viti 1991, sot Kryetar i 
Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë, duhet të jetë në 
dijeni të situatës. Ndoshta dhe vetë imzot Anastasios 
e pret një ndërhyrje të tillë për të justifikuar 
ndryshimet të cilat ka frikë të ndërmarrë, për shkak 
të presioneve politike nga Greqia dhe Omonia. 

Ajo që kërkohet nuk është shtypja e minoritetit grek 
por çlirimi i kishës së Sarandës nga absurditeti i 
'minoritetit shqiptar'. Prifti mizalban dhe kush 
fshihet mbas tij duhet të kthehen në udhën e Zotit. 
Fjalimet sibilike të Anastasios nëpër botë, mbushur 
cit me terminologji diplomatike, nuk pinë më ujë. Në 
Sarandë kërkohet pa kthim krijimi i balancës që mund 
të mbajë në vëllazëri të gjithë ortodoksët pa dallim 
kombësie. Është më se urgjente të evitohen konflikte 
të mundshme, sidomos atje ku nuk kanë ekzistuar më 
parë. Periferizimi dhe përjashtimi gradual nga kisha i 
anëtarëve ortodoksë shqiptarë, të cilët nuk mund të 
mësojnë greqishten bizantine për të dëgjuar fjalën e 
Ungjillit, është një mbrapshtësi flagrante dhe 
politikanët tanë nuk duhet të bëjnë sehir. 

Disa sqimëtarë në Tiranë thonë se Saranda nuk ka 
opinion intelektual. Por në qoftë se kjo ka bazë, 
çfarë bëjnë ata për të kultivuar mendimin qytetar në 
gjithë vendin dhe jo vetëm në kryeqytet? 

Për të ndrequr situatën në Sarandë ekzistojnë plot 
zgjedhje dhe zgjidhje, me respekt ndaj traditës 
ortodokse dhe me toleranacë ndaj ndjeshmërive të 
rajonit. Në qoftë se minoritarët nuk duan të 
bashkëmeshohen me shqiptarët, kjo duhet të 
respektohet. Por ama mund të celebrohen dy mesha në 
orë dhe gjuhë të ndryshme tek e njëjta kishë dhe 
secili le të zgjedhë sipas dëshirës. Vërtet që kisha u 
ndërtua nga grekët por le të tregohet dhe një farë 
dhembshurie për ne që jemi të varfër dhe nuk kemi 
banka të n'a ndërtojnë kisha madhështore, por që nuk 
sollëm pengesa të ndërtohet kjo kishë në vendin tonë. 
Kur të kemi edhe ne kishën tonë, bashkë do t'a ndajmë 
dhe bashkë do t'a gëzojmë. 

Si prifti ashtu edhe psallti njohin njësoj si shqipen 
dhe greqishten. Në një të ardhme të afërt mund të 
ndërtohet një kishë tjetër në Sarandë, le të mos jetë 
madhështore si ajo që u ndërtua nga Banka e Greqisë, 
duke i dhënë fund mosmarrëveshjes së sotme: secili 
është i lirë të përzgjedhë dhe të meshohet ku të dojë. 


Por unë mendoj se nuk ekziston urrejtje midis 
minoritarëve grekë dhe shqiptarëve ortodoksë në 
Sarandë. Deri sa të ndërtohet një kishë tjetër, ne, 
ortodoksët e Sarandës, shumë bukur mund të mblidhemi 
së bashku dhe të lutemi në një meshë dhe të 
bashkëblatojmë në shqip dhe në greqisht dhuratat 
hyjnore, me një besim dhe me një zemër përderisa 
adhurojmë të njëjtin Zot të kryqëzuar dhe të ngjallur, 
i cili dëgjon njësoj si shqip dhe greqisht. Predikimi 
mund të bëhet në shqip dhe në greqisht ashtu siç bëhet 
në Tiranë për dhjetë vjet tashmë dhe shumica e 
besimtarëve e ka pranuar faktin se imzot Anastasios 
nuk mund të lëçisë shqip, përveç të kënduarit të 
meshës. 

Autori i këtij shkrimi nuk ka për dëshirë të ngjallë 
probleme të reja mbi ato ekzistuese, as t'i acarojë 
ato, por ka për qëllim të informojë opinionin shqiptar 
për prapamendimet dhe qëllimshmëritë politike që 
mundojnë kishën ortodokse shqiptare në rastin flagrant 
të Sarandës dhe në prapaskenat për zgjedhjen e një 
mitropoliti grek në Gjirokastër. Duhet të trazohen 
ujërat e fjetura të çështjes ortodokse, e cila është 
zgjidhur me hile dhe me marifete. 

Ky artikull është një apel drejtuar atyre që 
interesohen për kishën ortodokse shqiptare me dëshirë 
dhe vullnet të mirë dhe sidomos personave që kanë në 
dorë të influencojnë për t'u vlerësuar dhe zgjidhur 
situata kishtare në Sarandë nga pikëpamja ortodokse. 

Sarande, qershor 2001

----------


## Seminarist

Shendelli, 

ti vazhdon e flet, e nga prapa le menjehere vetepercaktimin se ti je tashme i angazhuar ne nje drejtim te caktuar ne kete teme.

Shkrimin tend te fundit e kemi trajtuar kaq here ne forum, jane bere sherre e me the e te thashe, gjera qe ti mund ti dish fare mire, meqe pseudonimi yt nuk do te thote se je anetar i ri, perkundrazi, deri me tash ke treguar nje zell te admirueshem, te nje kundershtari jo pa pervoje ne forum...

Per cfare me vjen mua keq!

(1) Pas gjithe ketyre shkrimeve, neper forume fshihen muslimane.

a. E keqja e te qenit musliman, qendron ne piken se si i tille, personi nuk mundet te gjykoje drejte keto ceshtje

b. Personi madje, per me teper, nuk ka as predispozicionin te gjykoje drejte, madje, kerkon si e si ta paraqese gjendjen alarmante, sipas ngjyrimeve te tij.

c. personi, per ate qe eshte edhe me e "frikshmja" edhe fatkeqja ne nje vend ish-ateist, dmth vend i parespekte per kultin fetar (e provuar kjo me brezat e shqiperise se fundshekullit 20, produkt i te cilit jemi edhe ne); edhe pervec kesaj *po fut hundet ne nje ceshtje, qe edhe ne qofte problematike, eshte e natyres se brendeshme kishtare*.

Problemet e brendeshme kishtare nuk mund te diskutohen rrugave, edhe askush, paperjashtim, ashkush, nuk ka asnje edhe nje te drejte te vetme ti parashtroje Kishes zgjidhje kanunore, doktrinore, disiplinore.

Per me teper, sic e shihni, personat jo ortodokse qe marrin pjese ne keto diskutime, kane nje arrogance aq te madhe, sa as nuk marrin mundimin modest te thone e pyesin: *shohim nje shqetesim, cfare mendojne ortodokset per kete?*...

Jo, perkundrazi, ata do te cirren se ata dine se si duhet vepruar, ndersa besimtaret ne mbrojtje te Kishes e primatit duhet te jene te shitur e tradhetare.

*Nje logjike e tille, justifikon plotesisht, pikerisht ate qe PD-ja edhe SHIK-u e ka mohuar aq shume,rrezikun fondamentalist ne Shqiperi*

U kap dikush me harta - ky edhe u perzu, e askush, sic e shihni nuk ka diskutuar ndonje pafajsi te tyre.

Po, sic do te verehet nga shkrimi i Fatmir Foti Cicit, na del se propaganda *derrmuese* e bere deri me tash nga makineria degjeneruese e Sali Berishes, SHIK-u apo politikane ne interesa te hapura fondamentalistash, se shumica e akuzave te bera deri me tash ndaj Janullatosit, nuk qendrojne ashtu sipas Fotit, edhe ai i quan ato teprime, ekzagjerime, te mosprovuara...


Te dhenat e Fotit, pergenjeshtrojne ato te deritanishmet, e akuzat e vete Fotit, kane nje kufizim te vetin qe une do te perpiqem ta diskutoj pjese pjese, pasi tema eshte hapur shume!

----------


## Seminarist

Tashti, une mendoj se gjerat qe duhen pare edhe kuptuar ne kete teme, jane:

*(1)* Autoqefalia Ortodokse, eshte nje koncept *i brendshem* kanunor e disiplinor Kishtar.

Autoqefalia Ortodokse nuk eshte nje mjet percarjeje nder Kishat Ortodokse, per me teper eshte parashikuar si nje mjet harmonizimi, ku Kishat lokale te shtrira brenda nje grupi njerezish me te njeten gjuhe, zakone etj, te kene mundesine te perhapin e mirembajne krishterimin, pa ndonje konfuzion me elemente kulturore jo te kuptueshme te huaja.

Ajo qe duhet kuptuar eshte se: Autoqefalia e ka vleren tek *aftesia per te qene e tille*, ajo varet nga kushtet politike, gjeografike si edhe te popullates.

Autoqefalia nuk eshte e pademtueshme, por ajo mund te pesoje deme sipas shkalles se kushteve te mesiperme.

*(2)* Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare *nuk njeh* ndonje armiqesi me asnje Kishe lokale ortodokse, dmth ne nuk jemi ne Skizma, pavaresisht nga rrethanat politike e historike.

*E keqja* ne keto raste, per ne eshte individuale, qofte edhe grupazhe, por sidoqofte, kjo nuk ka kurresesi te beje fare me te qenit bashkebesimtare, ne Komunion.

Armiqesia qe i imponohet Kishes ndaj grekeve apo cdokujt, eshte nje perpjekje djallezore, pagane e kryekeput *anti-Krisht*!

*(3)* Kisha Ortodokse ne Shqiperi para 45-ses,kushtet, historiku i saj, ndikimet, lidhjet, varesite, burimet me klerike, letersi etj...

*(4)*Kisha Ortodokse ne Shqiperi pas 90-tes: kushtet, premisat per te ardhmen, mundesite, 

si edhe krahasimi i ketyre kushteve me ato te para 45-ses.

************************

Keto jane te gjitha pikat qe une do te deshiroja te shihja, *edhe verej qe Foti, muslimani Sejfi Protopapa e cdo perpjekje anti-kishtare, i anashkalon....*

me to do te merrem nje here tjeter...

----------


## shendelli

Me ke zhgenjyer totalisht me pergjigjen tende. Une te them ujku e ti me thua gjurmet. Mire kur te tjeret jane mysliman u thua se nuk u takon atyre dhe tani qe te flasin te krishter na del me teorin tjeter se eshte pune e breneshme e kishes.

----------


## shendelli

NO COMENT

Po e jap kete dokument ne fillim ne gjuhen greke e pastaj te perkthyer. Gjykimet bejini vet se kush eshte ne krye te kishes tone.

(Origjinali)

Αρ. Πρ. 27/2001 

Αργυρόκαστρο, Παρασκευή 15 Νοεμβρίου  2001 





ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ 



Προς: 

Μακαριότατο Αρχιεπίσκοπο Τιράνων 

και πάσης Αλβανίας κ.κ. ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟ 





Μακαριότατε! 


    Σας ευχαριστούμε θερμά, που για μια ακόμη φορά δείξατε την πατρική σας αγάπη  την αισθανόμαστε άλλωστε από τότε που ήρθατε κοντά μας!


   Να είστε βέβαιος ότι  δεν καταναλώσαμε «ασώτως» την αγάπη σας. Η διήμερη εκδρομή στη Θεσσαλονίκης της οποίας εσείς καλύψατε τα έξοδα, δεν είχε μόνο ψυχαγωγικό χαρακτήρα. Οι επισκέψεις μας στα Ορθόδοξα και άλλα μνημεία της πόλης καθώς και το 42 Διεθνές Φεστιβάλ Κινηματογράφου στο οποίο ήμασταν καλεσμένοι, έγιναν αφορμή ωφέλιμων συζητήσεων και προβληματισμού. 



    Οι 48 νέοι της αποστολής και όλα τα μέλη της ΔΕΝΕΕΜ εύχονται υγεία και καλή δύναμη στο θεάρεστο έργο σας!


    Τέλος ζητάμε ευλαβικά την ευχή σας!      





Εκ μέρους όλων ο Πρόεδρος 



Λεωνίδας Παππάς 

(Perkthimi)

Numri i protokollit 27/2001

Gjirokastër, e premte 25 nëntor 2001

Letër Falënderimi

Fortlumturisë së Tij Kryepeshkopit të Tiranës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë, z.z.Anastasios


Fortumturia Juaj!

Ju falënderojmë nxehtësisht që edhe një here na treguat dashurinë tuaj atërore. Ne e ndjejmë këtë dashuri qysh atëherë kur erdhët pranë nesh!

Duam tju sigurojmë se nuk e harxhuam në plangprishje dashurinë tuaj. Ekskursioni dy-dytor në Selanik, i cili u bë i mundur vetëm me shpenzimet tuaja, nuk kishte vetëm karakter argëtues. Vizitat tona në monumentet ortodokse si dhe të tjera të qytetit, si dhe Festivali ndërkombëtar i 42-të i filmit, tek i cili ishim të ftuar, u bënë shkas për diskutime dhe preokupime të dobishme. 

48 të rinjtë e dërgatës dhe gjithë anëtarët e Bashkimit të të Rinjve të Minoritetit Kombëtar Grek ju urojnë shëndet dhe fuqi në punën tuaj hyjdashëse. 

Së fundi ju kërkojmë me shprestari uratën tuaj!


Në emër të të gjithëve,

Kryetari, Leonidhas Papas

----------


## Seminarist

O Shendelli, po deshe te diksutosh, meso...

leri keto pergjigje "me zhgenjeve" etj, se jane arrogante. U degjove? Pate disa dite qe derrmove gishtat me ore te tera?

Tashti lere tjetrin te bisedoje. Sic e pe, une nuk fillova gje te te them: "ia ke fut kot", "me zhgenjeve", ..hipnoza te tilla jane psiqike! Elere pastaj po na tregon edhe ujkun!!


Edhe dicka: une nuk mund ta di nese ti je apo nuk je i krishtere (ortodoks), pasi ti nuk e justifikon ne agje kete pretendim, per me teper, ti ke nje anonimi jo fillestari, por te njerit qe fshihet, ndoshta nga moskurajoa!

Sidoqofte,

legjitimiteti i Janullatosit ne Fronin e Kryepiskopit nuk varet as nga:

1) kendevshtrimi yt i ketij problemi; as i fotit, as i qeverise

2) por varet nga Kisha ortodokse ne pergjithesi, ligjet kanonet e saje, nga Kisha ortodokse ne Shqiperi, fillimisht besimtaret (per periudhen para Sinodit) edhe nga sinodi, per periudhen 98 e ketej.

----------


## shendelli

O klod ti je nje i zhgemyer qe i bie ne nje vrime ter kohen dhe je gjithmon ne gjendje tu pergjigjesh gjerave me pergjigje pa lidhje. Me mua nuk ke folur kurr me pare dhe as qe kam dashur se te kam ndjekur se si bisedon. Nese vertet e mban veten per te krishter mos thuaj Foti por At Foti. Dhe po deshe mos mu kunderpergjigj me mua sepse pas kaq kohesh qe te vezhgoj kam arritur ne perfundimin se nuk ja vlen te diskutoj me ty sepse asgje pemedhenese nuk ka per te dal. Edhe nje gje tjeter ste ben te krishter te qenit ne mbrojtje te nje njeriu qe perpiqet te te udheheqi kur as gjuhen e memes tende se di. Sa per kurajon e qe e kishe fjalen une kam aq force sa ta shoh te verteten ne sy. Mbase shume shpjet do te te bjere rasti te me njohesh dhe nga afer!

----------


## shendelli

Illyria 13-15, 2001, Volume 11,# 1089 

Kryepeshkopi Anastasios për vizitë zyrtare në Athinë: 
çfarë ndryshoi? 

Javën e parë të nëntorit gjithë Greqia u elektrizua 
nga vizita zyrtare në Athinë e Kryepeshkopit të 
Tiranës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë zotit Anastasios 
Janullatos. Sipas traditës së Kishës Ortodokse të 
gjithë primatët e kishave autoqefale, menjëherë mbas 
zgjedhjes dhe fronëzimit fillojnë vizitat protokollare 
në kishat simotra. Në rastin e Kryepeshkopit tonë 
vizitat në kishat e tjera fillimisht nuk ishin të 
mundura për shkak të statutit antikanonik të zotit 
Janullatos, gjë që ndryshoi me formimin e sinodit në 
vitin 1998. Mirëpo me ardhjen në pushtet të 
Kryepeshkopit të Athinës dhe gjithë Greqisë 
Kristodhulos, në të njëjtin vit, situata politike në 
Greqi u rëndua për arsye të kundërvënjes këmbëngulëse 
të Kristodhulos ndaj qeverisë socialiste greke, e cila 
ka ndërmarrë një fushatë për ndarjen e shtetit nga 
kisha. 

Kjo vizitë e Anastasios në këtë moment të nderë për 
politikën kishtare greke ishte dëshirë edhe e disa 
personaliteteve të politikës greke, të cilët besojnë 
tek roli i suksesshëm diplomatik i Fortlumturisë së 
Tij, pavarësisht se në vitin 1991, kur ai u dërgua në 
Tiranë, emrin Janullatos nuk e njihte askush në Greqi. 
Shtypi grek u shpreh qartë se Anastasios po vjen të 
ushtrojë gjithë ndikimim e tij për të afruar 
zotërinjtë Simitis dhe Kristodhulos në një takim të 
përbashkët, gjë që asnjë personalitet grek nuk mundi 
ta bëjë të mundur gjatë katër muajve të fundit. 

Janullatos shkon në Athinë të paktën një herë në muaj 
por kjo vizitë ishte e potershme sepse mbas marrjes së 
shtetësisë shqiptare dhe arritjes së përhershmërisë së 
qëndrimit të tij në Shqipëri, ardhja me zhurmë dhe 
lavdi në Athinë i vuri vulën pranimit universal të 
figurës së imzot Anastasios në Greqi. Gjatë takimeve 
me të gjitha personalitet e larta politike, kishtare 
dhe diplomatike të shtetit fqinj, dhe gjatë dekorimeve 
të shumta nga institucione shtetërore dhe kishtare 
greke, u thanë plot fjalë të ëmbëla me termat e dalë 
boje të Janullatosit mbi paqen e përbotshme dhe 
bashkekzistencën paqësore Por nuk doli asnjë fjalë 
në sipërfaqe për më shumë se gjysmën e anëtarëve të 
Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, të cilët 
jetojnë në Greqi nën thundrën e përdhunës, të 
privuar nga e drejta e meshimit në gjuhën e tyre, gjë 
që emigrantët e kombësive të tjera e kanë të 
praktikuar për vite të tëra tashmë në shtetin fqinj. 

Lidhja Ortodokse Shën Asti 

Në vitin 1993 shkuam në Tiranë dhe i kërkuam zotit 
Janullatos që të ndërhyjë për hapjen e një kishe në 
gjuhën shqipe në Athinë, ashtu siç bëhet dhe në 
arabisht, koptisht, sllavisht, etj., po në Athinë. 
Nuk kam asnjë kundërshtim, na tha, por nuk mund ta 
kërkoj unë. Duhet që më parë të paraprijë vizita ime 
protokollare në Kishën e Greqisë. Ne e njohim mirë 
misionin dhe karakterin e zotit Janullatos dhe nuk 
prisnim që të na thoshte të vërtetën por duke ditur se 
ai ishte ato vite në një pozitë delikate në Tiranë, 
menduam se në qoftë se shtrëngohej disi, edhe mund 
tia kërkonte këtë të drejtë qeverisë greke. Kaluan 
vite dhe çështja u gropos. 

Çështja e të drejtave fetare të emigrantëve nuk është 
përmendur gjatë këtyre dhjetë vjetëve dhe kjo ka 
arsyet e veta. Ata shqiptarë që përfaqësojnë çështjet 
e emigracionit shqiptar në Greqi rëndom mbështeten dhe 
vihen në këmbë nga organizmat e Partisë së Koalicionit 
të Majtë, të cilët si të gjithë bashkëfetarët e tyre 
komunistë kanë një alergji instiktive ndaj të drejtave 
fetare të emigrantëve në Greqi. Qeveritë tona të 
këtyre dhjetë vjetëve e kanë ngritur zërin për çështje 
madhore dhe jo për vogëlsira që iu përkasin 
priftërinjve. Ndërsa autoqefalistat, të cilit kishin 
tapitë kishtare të Peshkop Nolit, e patën pothuaj të 
vështirë të zbrisnin nga qielli i idealizmës poshtë në 
truallin e fakteve dhe të problemeve reale që lindën 
me zbarkimin e Janullatosit në Tiranë. 

Në vitin 1999, mbasi Kryepeshkopi Anastasios nuk 
kishte ndërmend të ndërmerrte asgjë përpjekje nga çka 
kanonet e kishës mëtonin nga ai, u themelua në Athinë 
Lidhja e Shqiptarëve të Krishterë Ortodoksë në Greqi 
Shën Asti, e cila u njoh nga gjykata e Athinës dhe 
mori lejen nga Kryepeshkopi Kristodhulos për të hapur 
një kishë në gjuhën shqipe për nevojat e emigrantëve 
në Athinë. 

Kryepeshkopi Anastasios jo vetëm që nuk pranoi të 
bashkëpunojë me Lidhjen, i cila i kërkoi bekimin disa 
herë, por kur pa se shoqata po zgjerohej dhe po 
fitonte terren të qëndrueshën në Athinë, me veprimtari 
serioze, me kurse falas në shqip, greqisht e anglisht 
dhe me programe të pasura kulturore për të gjithë 
emigrantët, udhëtoi urgjent për në patridhë dhe 
ndërmori një luftë të hapur kundër grupit të teologëve 
shqiptarë që kishin marrë këtë nismë. Zoti Janullatos 
kërkoi listat e emrave të anëtarëve të Lidhjes, gjë që 
shkaktoi frikë në radhët e anëtarëve. Për pasojë të 
kësaj lufte sistematike dhe bllokuese shoqata u 
shpërbë në mars 2000. Autori i këtij shkrimi pati 
përgjegjësinë të ishte dëshmimtar i atyre ngjarjeve. 

A është oksimor fakti që Kryepeshkopi i Athinës 
vendosi të organizojë një famulli me meshë në gjuhën 
shqipe në Athinë, ndërsa Kryepshkopi i Shqipërisë e 
ndaloi? A do ta bënte këtë Janullatos në qoftë se, 
larg qoftë, do të ishte shqiptar? Është më se e qartë 
se Kristodhuli është nacionalist, por ama ai vepron i 
pavarur si një shtet brenda shtetit grek dhe i 
intereson një kishë e fortë ortodokse nën 
juridiksionin e tij dhe jo vetëm për brezin e tij. 
Kryepeshkopi Kristodhulos u informua me hollësi nga 
një komision i posaçëm i emigrantëve se shumica e 
shqiptarëve nuk ndihet lirshëm të frekuentojë kishat 
greke dhe shumë prej tyre janë bërë pre e feve të 
huaja që janë ngulur në Athinë. Pra, Kristodhulos 
konkludoi se duke hapur një kishë në gjuhën shqipe 
emigrantët shqiptarë, fëmijët e të cilëve shkojnë në 
të njëjtat shkolla me fëmijët grekë, do të jenë 
moralisht më afër mendësisë greke pavarësisht nga 
identiteti i tyre kombëtar. 

Nga ana tjetër qeveria socialiste, e cila gjoja i 
përkrah të huajt, po ushtron një praktikë tepër të 
suksesshme për te asimiluar fëmijët e emigrantëve 
shqiptarë duke mos iu dhënë asnjë mundësi për të 
kultivuar identitetin e prindërve të tyre. Dhe kjo 
politikë asimilimi arrihet duke i ndihmuar shqiptarët 
që të bëhen pjesë e shoqërisë greke, dhe jo të 
dallohen nga ata, domethënë të mos trashëgojnë asnjë 
gjurmë nga origjina e tyre; dhe gjuha është pengesa 
parësore për të arritur këtë. Por këto përpjekje nuk 
do të kenë të njëjtat frute nëse një kishë në gjuhën 
shqipe i mbledh emigrantët dhe iu zgjon fëmijëve të 
tyre ndjenjën e origjinës, gjë që shkolla greke 
përpiqet ta çrrënjosë. Ja pse Janullatosi i shpalli 
luftë Lidhjes Ortodokse dhe u acarua edhe më keq me 
Kristodhulosin; në fakt ai bëri atë që iu diktua nga 
lart. 

Kur nuk kemi meshë shqip në Sarandë, mund të kemi në 
Athinë? 

Në qytetin e Sarandës, ku ndalohet gjuha shqipe në 
Kishën e Shën Harallambit këto dhjetë vjet, Anastasios 
shkon dhe këndon një herë në vit diçka në shqip për të 
na mbyllur gojën neve dhe për tiu hedhur hi syve 
atyre që kanë rënë në dashuri me të katërta me të. Të 
njëjtën taktikë demagogjike bëri edhe këto ditë në 
Athinë. Duke kënduar diçka në shqip me shpurën 
shqiptaro-greke që e shoqëronte nga Shqipëria, e 
mbylli edhe për dhjetë vjet të tjera kapitullin e 
ortodoksëve shqiptarë në Greqi. Dhurata që Anastasios 
i solli Kristodhulos nga Shqipëria ishte një ikonë e 
Shën Kozmait, pikturuar me shkronja greke nga të rinj 
shqiptarë. Në fjalën e tij Kristodhuli e çmoi punën e 
Shën Kozmait në Shqipëri si ndriçues i kombit (I 
kujt kombi?). 

Por në qoftë se kryeurata Janullatos është me të 
vërtetë i dërguar i Kishës së Krishtit dhe jo i 
Ministrisë së Jashtme të Greqisë në Tiranë, tashmë 
atij i ka ardhur rasti të na përgënjeshtrojë të 
gjithëve sa e akuzojmë për punë jo kishtare në 
Shqipëri duke sendërtuar programin ortodoks të Lidhjes 
Shën Asti, të cilën e përndoqi dhe e shfarosi. Ai ka 
në dorë sot të caktojë njerëzit e tij ta bëjnë këtë 
punë kishtare se ndoshta themeluesit dhe drejtuesit e 
Lidhjes nuk ishin të përshtatshëm; krahas të tjerave 
ata punonin pa mbështetje dhe pa rrogë. Dhe për të 
kërkuar të drejtat kishtare të emigrantëve shqiptarë 
ortodoksë në Greqi Kryepeshkopi i Shqipërisë i ka të 
gjitha të drejtat, dhënë nga kanonet e Kishës 
Ortodokse dhe nga reputacioni absolut që ai ka krijuar 
në shoqërinë greke, për arsye të misionit të tij të 
suksesshëm politik në vendin fqinj. 

Janullatosi është kandidat për çmimin Nobel për Paqe 
2001. Referati i mbajtur gjatë kësaj vizite 
protokollare në Akademinë e Athinës Myslymanët dhe të 
krishterët në Europë është një orvajtje tjetër për të 
justifikuar kandidaturën e tij për Nobel, por në qoftë 
se ai i beson këto me të cilat po na çan veshët për 
dhjetë vjet, përse nuk kërkon nga qeveria dhe kisha 
greke tiu lejojnë emigrantëve shqiptarë të besimit 
myslyman të ushtrojnë besimin e tyre në trajtën e 
adhurimit fetar në Greqi? 

A është varësia e Janullatosit nga Ministria e Jashtme 
e Greqisë e vetmja arsye që nuk e lejon të 
pozicionohet në lidhje me problemin kishtar të 
emigrantëve shqiptarë në Greqi? Përse Anastasios 
ngurron të flasë hapur për këtë çështje dhe të marrë 
pjesë në dialogun që ka filluar në shtyp dhe të 
vendosë për një çështje kaq serioze për të ardhmen e 
të dy vendeve? Në qoftë se kjo çështje merr zgjidhje 
ortodokse ajo i jep dorën fanarjotit Janullatos për të 
dalur nga terri ku e ka çuar natyra e tij mafioze 
gjatë këtyre dhjetë vjetëve. 

Veprimtaria e Janullatosit në Shqipëri është 
përshkruar disa herë me fakte të papërgënjeshtruara në 
faqet e kësaj gazete. Madje nuk duhen shumë mend për 
të shquar se roli i Anastasios në Shqipëri ka qenë dhe 
mbetet kryekëput politik, dhe bile i një politike të 
paskrupullt dhe dëmprurëse për të dy popujt. 
Janullatosi vazhdon të abuzojë pa drojtje me varfërinë 
e shqiptarëve, me mendjengushtësinë e grekëve përsa i 
përket konceptit të tjetrit, dhe me mungesën e 
gjykimit të shëndoshë të shumicës dërrmuese të 
anëtarëve të kishës ortodokse në Greqi, të cilëve nuk 
iu është dhënë rasti akoma për tu çliruar nga 
idiotizmi masiv i etnofetarisë së tyre. Si rrjedhojë e 
kësaj taktike të vetëdijshme dhe afatgjate imzot 
Janullatos po abuzon me misteret e Kishës Ortodokse 
dhe i tillë do të mbetet për ne, pavarësisht se 37 
akademikë grekë dhe 13 shqiptarë të shquar (sipas 
shtypit grek) e kanë propozuar për çmimin Nobel. 

Kush nga ne e do Janullatosin si të tillë dhe përse? 

Sot nuk janë të paktë ata shqiptarë që nuk mund ta 
parafytyrojnë jetën në një vend të mallkuar si yni, 
pa praninë e një shenjti për së gjalli si Kryepiskopi 
Anastas, që edhe në qoftë se nuk ekzistonte duhet ta 
kishim shpikur. 

Sipas mendimit tim ka disa arsye që shpjegojnë 
triumfin e Janullatosit në Shqipëri. Nuk është vetëm 
dinakëria dhe pandershmëria e tij e ndërthurur me 
nevojën e politikës greke për të krijuar një 
figurë-instrument të tillë në Ballkan. Arsyeja 
kryesore është indiferenca e shqiptarëve ndaj fesë, 
mosnjohja e rolit dhe influencës së saj të 
pashmangshme në kulturë dhe politikë dhe sidomos 
injoranca që na trashëguan për sa i përket mësimit të 
historisë sonë. 

Janullatosi mbështetet gjithashtu dhe nga një akraba 
intelektualësh në Tiranë të cilët besojnë se janë 
lindur të çrrënjosin mendimin e kalbur të kritikës 
kulturore dhe politike në Shqipëri. Megjithëse 
luftojnë me zell mesianik për të kthyer lumin mbrapa, 
edhe këta bandillë janë produkt i së njëjtës shkollë. 
Këtyre iu intereson ta mbrojnë Janullatosin sepse 
kështu duan të dëshmojnë se nuk janë gatuar prej 
brumit të vjetër. Pastaj mendja e tyre e thellë dhe 
largpamëse nuk merret me thërrime si prifti 
Janullatos. Për më tepër me këtë petk të njeriut të 
së nesërmes këta zotërinj e kanë më të lehtë për të 
dalë e për të sharë vetveten nëpër simpoziume në 
Europë e gjetkë. Pra, në Tiranë bëhen aleanca 
ideologjish ku i vetmi fitues është Janullatosi. 

Varfëria e politikanëve tanë ka mëkatet e saj. Ndoshta 
një ditë do të çuditemi kur të mësojmë numrin e saktë 
të fëmijëve të politikanëve shqiptarë që studjojnë me 
bursa nga qeveria greke dhe shoqata Miqtë e vjetër të 
Krepeshkopit Anastasios në Greqi. Unë njoh disa prej 
tyre. 

Një shkak që ka ndihmuar shumë Janullatosin për të 
patur sukses është mungesa e një komuniteti të 
organizuar ortodoks jashtë Shqipërisë, me zë dhe me 
jetë kishtare e kulturore. Sado që të përpiqemi ne të 
zmadhojmë qënjen e Peshkopatës shqiptare në Amerikë, e 
vërteta është se ajo nuk ekziston ashtu siç e 
paraqesim ne. Çfarë është peshkopata jonë po ti 
heqësh Fan Nolin? Por a mund të jetojë një kishë vetëm 
me të kaluarën? Ajo sot është pa peshkop, pa një prift 
teolog në krye të saj, pa botime, me kisha gjysmë të 
vdekura që po mbyllen njëra pas tjetrës, pa plane 
konkrete për të hapur kisha të reja për emigrantët e 
ardhur rishtaz dhe pa teologë laikë që të njohin të dy 
gjuhët dhe tu vijnë në ndihmë emigrantëve (i vetmi 
teolog ortodoks shqiptaro-amerikan që mësoi gjuhën 
shqipe, mundi të sigurojë punë vetëm në një 
institucion protestant). 

Dhe arsyeja tjetër, siç e kemi theksuar, është mungesa 
e mendimit teologjik në Shqipëri. Nuk mund të zgjidhet 
problemi kishtar dhe kombëtar i KOASh-it me 
karagjozllëqet e autofeqalistave. Po tiu heqësh edhe 
këtyre qyqeve fanolizmin (Se ku dallohet fanolizmi nga 
studimet noliane është temë më vete) dhe 
antihelenizmin çfarë do tiu mbetet të gjorëve? 

Personalisht i përkas atij brezi që për të shikuar 
drejt së ardhmes së Shqipërisë nuk e gënjen veten me 
përrallat e të shkuarës së lavdishme dhe nuk është 
pushtuar nga histeria e nacionalizmit anakronik. 
Gjithashtu brezi ynë nuk i bie vajtueshëm fyellit të 
shqiptarizmit mbi rrënojat e historisë dhe as beson se 
importimi i idhujve do ta mbushë zbrazëtirën që na 
krijoi në mendje dhe në shpirt e kaluara komuniste. 
Nuk pres nga Janullatosi që të pendohet se në Ferr 
nuk ka pendim, por shpresoj dhe lutem që njerëzit që 
janë vetëthirrur të na prijnë në politikë dhe në 
kulturë këto vite të vështira, të jenë dhe ata të 
vetëdijshëm se procesi i demokratizimit dhe 
ndërgjegjësimit të shoqërisë shqiptare, në rastin e 
KOASh-it shkon me hapa të shpejtë mbrapa, pavarësisht 
se Janullatosi e merr apo jo çmimin Nobel. 

Fatmir Cici

----------


## Seminarist

*Legjitimiteti i Anastas Janullatosit*

Foti Cici nuk ngurron te veje ne dyshim te gjithe karrieren klerike te Imzot Anastasit, por nga ana tjeter nuk thote asgje konkrete se ku, ne cfare konkretisht edhe si ne paska qene anti-kanonike veshja Episkop e Jaullatosit; edhe me vone, ne cfare konteksti na qenka po jo-kanonike fronezimi i tij si Kryepiskop i Shqiperise?

Sic jam munduar te paraqese ne pikat e mia, qe me duhet te theksoj se te gjitha jane verejtje te mia personale, e aq me teper spontane, pra jo frut i nje studimi me serioz e me zyrtar qe kerkohet ne keto raste, situata e paraqitur ne Kishen Ortodokse Shqiptare te pas 90-tes eshte nje situate Ekonomike, ngjashmerisht me ate te Amerikes, Foti diku ne tekstet e mespierme e quan *ekonomike* funksionin (normalisht jo-kanonik) si epsikop, te At. Arthur Liolinit, pasi ai eshte i martuar.[/b]

Termi *Ekonomi* ne Kishen ortodokse shpreh teologjikisht edhe kanonikisht, shmangien qe behet *me vendimin e Kishes* prej nje Rregulli, Disipline, Kanoni apo Statuti Kishtar, per arsye pamundesie, edhe zevendesimin e tyre respektivisht me nje mundesi tjeter me te pranueshme.

Keshtu, situata e Orotodoksise shqiptare te pas 90-tes e kish te pamundur *vetevendosjen*, pasi ajo jo vetem qe nuk kishte asnje autoritet Kishtar, pervec disa prifterinjve, por nuk kishte me as nje sinod te vetin, asnje episkop. *Keshtu qe detyrimisht AUTOQEFALIA SHQIPTARE edhe pse ende e gjalle ne leter, ishte praktikisht e vdekur, jo funksionale*.

Ne te tilla raste "Jashtezakonshmerie", zakonisht nderhyjne Kishat motra *me te aferta ne tradite, histori, natyre, gjeografi edhe Hierarki*, te cilat padyshim, sic e pranon edhe vete Foti, kane qene Kishat ajo greke, edhe hierarkisht, Patrikana e Kostandinopojes.

*Vete fakti, qe Foti me te vertete pranon, se At. Artur Liolini, i kerkon presidentit Ramiz Alia qe te lejoje nje eksark nga Patrikana, verteten kanonicitetin e ardhjes se Janullatosit ne Shqiperi*, edhe detyrimin shpirteror e kanonik te saj, per te mbikeqyryr ceshtjen Shqiptare deri ne Rringjallje te Ortodoksise se saj.
Them jo me kot Rringjallje, pasi nder te gjithe keto vite, Anastas Janullatosi *nuk ka kryesuar ndonje Kishe pa emer, as nje Kishe greke, as nje Kishe Vorio-Epiriote, as ndonje Kishe minoritare - por fakti qe dime te gjithe eshte se ka drejtuar zyrtarisht - KISHEN ORTODOKSE AUTOQEFALE TE SHQIPERISE*, nje tregues i qarte, nje fakt i gjalle, qe misioni i tij ne Shqiperi ka patur gjithnje vetem nje natyre: *Rringjallja edhe rifunksionimi i Autoqefalise se Kishes tashme Autoqefale shqiptare*!

Statuti i 1950 lejon ose toleron drejtimin e Kishes nga nje i huaj (*ndoshta ka qene kjo providenca e fundit hyjnore e Zotit Krisht, para periudhes se shkaterrimit te Kishave ne 67, per rindertimin e saj pas 90-tes*), sidoqofte interpretimi, e verteta qendron se ai Statut eshte ne fuqi, edhe fakti qe u hartua nen mbikeqyrjen e nje sistemi anti-fetar, nuk e zhvlefteson dot ate, pasi eshte pranuar zyrtarisht nga Kisha ortodokse e asaj kohe.

Fronezimi i Janullatosit Kryepiskop nuk ka se si te jete jo kanonik, kur nuk ka asnje Sinod shqiptar, e asnje Episkop, as jashte Shqiperise, por ajo ishte nje zgjedhje e dyaneshme:

1) nga njera ane ishte rezultat i natyrshem i veprimtarise se tij, meqe filloi te njihej me mundesite edhe realitetin shqiptar, duke patur bekimin e Sinodit te Patrikanes.

2) se dyti, ishte *edhe perzgjedhja edhe pranimi qe i beri Janullatosit, populli besimtar ortodoks ne Shqiperi*, ku sic e thekson edhe vete Foti, nder perkrahesit ishin [u]jo vetem i nderuari Dhimiter Beduli (me te vertete keshilltari edhe dore e djathte e Dhespotit), por kane qene te gjithe priferinjte e para 67-tes, qe ishin ende gjalle, si edhe te afermit e familjes se ish Kryepsikopeve te autoqefalise, si nga familja e Imzot Kristofor Kisit, po ashtu edhe nga Irine Banushi, Xhuvanet etj.

*A ka kanonicitet me te madh se ky, ne nje kohe kur efektshmeria e Statusit vet, ishte pa jete*?

3) Ajo qe i ve vulen, pasi e vertetoi edhe rezultati kohor i veprimatrise se Janullatosit, ishte edhe pranimi qe i beri At. Artur Liolini, se fundmi, me shprehjen e famshme se: *Edhe vete Noli, po te kishte qene gjalle, do te kishte qene mik me Janullatosin*!


_Ku qendron pra jo-kanoniciteti i titullit te Janullatosit, ne mos vete konfuzionin, pse jo dashakeqesise, se vete Foti Cicit_?


Ajo per cka Cici kritikon Imzot Janullatosin, sado qe te kene ndonje hije, qofte edhe hije te vertete nga pas, *as qe nuk krahasohet me ate qe eshte bere, me rezultatet e deritanishme*, te cilat Cici, i nenpranon ne nenheshtje, ne nenmohim te mirenjohjes se pashmangshme qe duhet te kete gjithkush, *duke shfaqur keshtu mosmirenjohjen tipike te njerit te lindur ne nje mentalitet te kuq*!


Rezultatet madhore flasin per:

1) Ringritje Kishash, te domosdoshme per jeten autoqefale te Kishes.

(shih per ironi se si e sa ankohet At Nikolla Kavaja, sekretar i te cilit eshte Cici, se mungesa e nje ndertese-Kishe, ia ben te pamundur ekzistencen reale te qellimit te tyre!)

2) Ringritje Institucionesh me nje kujdes e hijeshi perkatese per to.

3) Veshje prifterinjsh, foti vete pohon mbi 120 te tille, shqiptare!

4) Riaktivizimin e Kishes si nje insitutcion fetar, por edhe shoqeror e edukativ, me kopshte, shkolla, inefrieri, qendra baimrese etj

5) Shkolla teologjike qe do nxjerre klerin edhe katikumenet e nevojshem.

foti ndoshta mendon se perparesi ka 100% cilesia mesimore, ndersa nuk kupton se rendesia paresore eshte se pari ndertimi, hapja, edhe ne fund te fundit nje cilesi modeste e mesimdhenies (nuk eshte universitet) ne te.

Une kam qene vete seminarist, edhe jam shume i kenaqur me mesimdhenien, frymen e shkolles, si kombetare ashtu edhe fetare ortodokse! Foti, nuk ka qene seminarist, e ndoshta as ka shkele ndonje here ne seminar!

At Ilia Katre po. *nqs e mbaj mend mire, kur erdhi per vizite, une kam qene aty prane. Nuk kishte shume vete, pasi edhe vizita ishte e papritur. At Ilia, i mahnitur, ose i cuditur me paraqitjen, hoqi madje edhe kepucet edhe gjesidis ambientet zbathe. Mua mu duk si shenje respekti edhe mirenjohje*.

6) Krijimi i Sinodit qe eshte edhe vula perfundimtare e Misionit apostolik shenjtor i Janullatosit.
une nuk e kuptoj dot mospermendjen e nje kleriku si Cici te kesaj arritje te madhe.

*Mos valle per arsye personale, ambicjeje?*
Perse te mos e gjykoj keshtu, kur ai vete, vecse nje klerik i ri ne gjithshka, guxon te gjykoje te tjeret ne keto forma?

[b]Me gjykomet qe Cici i ben atyre qe ai i quan "difekte" te karrieres se Janullatosit, une personalisht do ti kujtoja se ne baze te tyre na dalin po me difekte e probleme edhe *shenjtore te Kishes*.

Vetem se fundmi, dmth shekullin e kaluar, beri buje keqtrajtimi qe iu be Nektarit te Egjines nga vete Kisha, ose njerez ne Kishe, duke e akuzuar per lloj lloj te tillash difektesh qe Cici akuzon pa baza e seriozitet kleriku, Imzot Janullatosin. Por ato nuk jane hic fakte, per me teper qe jane komente te padenja subjektive!a
Ku ka simbolike shqiptare me te madhe se keto arritje qe i kam cilesuar me siper?

Kisha Ortodokse, si cdo Kishe, eshte edhe do jete gjithnje, nje Kishe ne procese, pergjate te cilave hasen edhe probleme, te cilat kurresesi nuk mund ti japin ndonje ngjyrim te pergjitheshmes se rezultateve te misionit apostolik te Janullatosit ne Shqiperi!

Edhe Cici e ka gabim kur shprehet se Kisha nuk lavderon njerez per se gjalli! Kisha nuk kanonizon njerez ne shenjtore perse gjalli, por kjo nuk e ndalon te lavderoje shenjterisht veprimtarine e nje Kleriku qe ecen shenjterisht!

----------


## Seminarist

> _Postuar më parë nga shendelli_ 
> *O klod ti je nje i zhgemyer qe i bie ne nje vrime ter kohen dhe je gjithmon ne gjendje tu pergjigjesh gjerave me pergjigje pa lidhje. Me mua nuk ke folur kurr me pare dhe as qe kam dashur se te kam ndjekur se si bisedon. Nese vertet e mban veten per te krishter mos thuaj Foti por At Foti. Dhe po deshe mos mu kunderpergjigj me mua sepse pas kaq kohesh qe te vezhgoj kam arritur ne perfundimin se nuk ja vlen te diskutoj me ty sepse asgje pemedhenese nuk ka per te dal. Edhe nje gje tjeter ste ben te krishter te qenit ne mbrojtje te nje njeriu qe perpiqet te te udheheqi kur as gjuhen e memes tende se di. Sa per kurajon e qe e kishe fjalen une kam aq force sa ta shoh te verteten ne sy. Mbase shume shpjet do te te bjere rasti te me njohesh dhe nga afer!*



Sic e sheh shendelli, keto jane llojet e pergjigjeve te tua. Ato jane reagime inefriore te atyre qe duan te gjejne rehati ne mendimet se kane te drejte, por duke mos qene ne gjendje te argumentohen, fillojne e kundrasulmojne me komente te tipit "...je ne gjendje tu pergjigjesh gjerave gjithnje pa lidhje"

Kush ma thote mua kete gje? Ti?

Sa per dijeni shendelli, ti nuk ke treguar asnjehere ne kete forum, se sa je ti i interesuar per ortodoksine, sa di e cfare aspiron. Une te pakten jam perpjeke te beje dicka!

Ti, na sjell nje artikull, qe nuk eshte fare kontributi yt, edhe per me teper, qe jam i sigurte se ti nuk ke ditur as te besh analiza te atij artikulli, por je perqendruar vetem ne frazat ku sulmohet Janullatosi, pasi fetaria jote (nqs je ortodoks) eshte e perkufizuar ne caqet e natyrave jo fetare te fese, dmth ne caqe te jashteme politike apo nacionale, ku metri yt per ket jane njerez qe vete jane te dyshimte per gjithshka, edhe qe ti nuk i njeh hic, si Foti Cici (nuk kam perse ta therras At Foti, pasi nuk e di ne eshte i tille me te vertete), Sejfi Protopapa etj.

Ndersa une po te sjell pervoja personale, qe sidoqofte, edhe ne qofshin diku te gabuara apo te caluara, ato jane pervoja personale drejtpersedrejti me Kishen, Janullatosin edhe tipat si puna juaj.

Se fundmi, nqs ti je ne gjendje te na tregosh ndonje analize tenden, ec e debatojme sebashku, te shohim se deri ku shkon. Apo me "nuk debaton me mua" do te tregosh se ngaqe nuk je ne gjendje per nje gje te tille, i ve kapak me ate se nuk ke deshire?

Shkrimi i Foti cicit ka shume mangesi, edhe per me shume nuk i ka hije nje kleriku!

Nuk do shume mend, ne nje vend ish komunist si shqiperia, ka shume vete qe dine ta perdorin armen e armiqesise (se kombit, partise etj) per *interesa personale*!

Ta dish fare mire, edhe po te jesh ortodoks, ka shume te ngjare qe ti takosh atyre personave qe kam pare une, *qe gjysma e fisit "hane e pine" tek Janullatosi, ndersa pjesa tjeter shan prapa shpine*.

Ndersa une jo. Kurre nuk kam patur ndonje interes vetiak te mbashtes si person Janullatosin, madje as te miren nuk ia kam pare mbeshtetjes se tij, vec ketyre sherreve edhe ofezave!

----------


## Seminarist

shihe edhe kete *genjeshtren* tjeter te Fatmir Cicit!

*Fatmiri Cici pretendon se Dhespot Janullatosi ka veshur mbi 120 prifterinj shqiptare, te gjithe te martuar, me demek se Janullatosi ka probleme me ata qe duan te behen iero-monake, dmth priferinj te pamartuar, se rrjedhimisht keta do te behen kanditate per tituj Episkopale.*


*Kjo gje nuk eshte fare e vertete, per me teper eshte nje genjeshter djallezore e mirefillte me qellime perfoljeje neper popull*

*(1)* Imzot At Joan Pelushi:

(mendim personal) Fenomeni i Ortodoksise shqiptare te pas 90 tes por une mendoj edhe para 67.
Joan Pelushi, mesuesi edhe miku im, me aq sa kam pare edhe njoh une jeten ne pergjithesi edhe Kishen ne vecanti, eshte *i vetmi kandidat i afte*, i cili do te mund te behej nje rrezik titullar drejtpersedrejti me Janullatosin.

Megjithate, At Joani ka mese 10 vjete qe bashkepunon drejtpersedrejti me Kishen shqiptare, qe me mbarimin e studimeve te tij ne Amerike, edhe Janullatosi, do te mund te thuhej, e kaloi neper te gjitha gredat edhe hierarkite, qe nga drejtor i seminarit, e deri ne te gjitha shkallat e hierarkise klerikale, e sot edhe bashketitullar me Janullatosin si Mitropolit i Korces edhe anetar i barabarte i sinodit!

Shembuj te tjere ka plot, qe une i di drejtpersedrejti:

Imzot Janullatosi, At Efremi, At Theologu, At Justini pa pushim na benin thirrje neve te rinjve qe ne te mendonim per te ardhmen e Kishes, dmth qe te meditonim mbi mundesite e te berit iero-monake.

Keshtu qe kush e mendoi edhe peshoi ate gje, sot eshte bere! Kemi At Dhimitrin nga Korca, mesa kam degjuar me duket se eshte bere edhe nje shok i imi i Seminarit, At Andoni edhe Imanuel Lusha.

Mua me jane drejtuar disa here per kete gje, ndersa une duke menduar gjate per shume gjera, kam menduar edhe ende mendoj se jo! Nuk besoj se do te me duhet te them arsyet personale se perse?

Ajo qe ka rendesi, eshte se ofertat jane bere, madje aq shpesh, saqe disa studente teologjie te derguar ne Greqi, do te ankoheshin ndonjehere se u dukej se trusnia per tu bere iero-monake ishte me shume sec duhej!

*********

Meqe ra fjala per At Theologun, At Justinin....

a i shkon nje kleriku (nqs Foti eshte) te shprehet per figura prifterore si Justini me "i zymti Justin", ndersa per At Theologun me "mendjelehti"..?

Te dy keta klerike kane bere per krishterimin ne Shqiperi, ndoshta sa nuk eshte bere per dekada te tera ne Ortodoksine e para 67-tes!

----------

